# Not just for hoomans



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Where are all my buddies not spoke to you in ages? I know it's late mum was on the computer all day . Apparently she's going to meet some of you but I can't come because the big metal bird thing she's going in doesn't fly doggies it's discrimination I'm telling you. They let the little hoomans on and they make much more mess than we do. So what have you all been up to?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Whooohooo Buster, your back how are your buddy? Had any good advenshures.
What do you mean about your mum being in a big metal bird? It's not eaten her has it, that'd be really bad.
I don't know anything about them, mum's never been in one so she's never told me about them. They make a loud noise though, i don't like it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi buddies! Where've you all been?

My mums terrified of those metal birds, sometimes she gets me and we run out of the house when they fly over 

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bumble, hiya. Mum told me you won your very first agility thats just great.Do you have one of those ribbon thingys that say how special you are?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

I did! I was super quick, Jet :scared: Mum just flailed about looking confused 

I got one! I tried to eat it but she took it off me, even though I'D just won it :blink:

xxxx


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

hey , just sat nom'ing on my rawhide , mummy said I'm allowed to sleep in her bed tonight 

I don't know about you but its much comfier in these human beds than my dog bed , might have to make it a permanent move 

woofs and licks ,

Murph x


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi murphy buddy!

I always sleep on the hooman bed and I let my mum sleep there too. What sort of dog are you murphy?

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Hi murphy buddy!
> 
> I always sleep on the hooman bed and I let my mum sleep there too. What sort of dog are you murphy?
> 
> ...


Hi! I'm a jack russell x yorkshire terrier , obviously very handsome 

bet it gets hot for you under all that fluff!

murph xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Are you still a puppy? It does get hot buddy but mum says I've got a double coat  and somehow it keeps me cool at the same time, she says if it got shaved then I'd get hot :blink:

Hoomans are weird 

Bumby
xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Murphy, Good to meet you buddy. I always sleep on mums bed. She says that she feels safe if I'm there, so how can I say no.:Yawn:
It's no good I can't stay awake any longer:Yawn: I got too tired out on the fields tonight and I need my sleep.
See you all tomorrow:Yawn:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Night Jet shiny buddy *licks*

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Morning everyone. No humans have these big metal bird things they sit in and they fly and she's going in one to go meet some of your mummies like yours Bumby I think and they won't let me fly . I could have come and met you. 

Well done on your first agility competition I haven't done one yet there's not many around here


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

But I wanted to meet you Buster buddy :crying: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know I wanted to meet you too . I got all excited when mum said she was going camping with you and your mum and lots of other hoomans and doggies from here. Then she said that the mean people that run the metal bird things don't let dogs on  so I couldn't come. I'd be quiet and well behaved much better than the mini humans


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

I know Buster buddy!

Mum sometimes has things delivered in big boxes to the house! Can you come in one of them? 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No some human got into trouble for sending a little puppy like that poor puppy


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh  I don't know then Buster :frown2: I don't suppose you know how to get your own metal bird? 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No they're really really expensive . Humans are so mean sometimes not letting me on the plane it's not like I'm the size of a saint bernard I wouldn't take up much room


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Alreet pals?

My mums been doing loads of crying recently, dont like it when she cries. Aparently the nice old man she used to take me to visit when I was a baby, her grand-daddy has died.  I liked him, he gave me treats. New boy never met him as he's been in hospital for ages, but I did and I liked him. I used to sit on his knee. 

So mummy was upset on Tuesday, but I gave her lots of cuddles and even got to lie on her pillow with her the other night, she said that it comforted her, and even my dad didn't tell her no. 

Dick 'ead doodles had to sleep in his crate though. he's too big now to lie on the bed when both mum and dad are in it. hahahahahaha Roo 1, Stupid Dog NIL.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Who you callin a dick 'ead, Fuzz Ball.

I'm gonna eat you in your sleep...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope you're giving her plenty of cuddles it makes them happier mum says the scientists proved it whoever they are .

Now no fighting with your brother you two it's not nice


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I hope you're giving her plenty of cuddles it makes them happier mum says the scientists proved it whoever they are .
> 
> Now no fighting with your brother you two it's not nice


I am, I clean her face as well when her eyes leak. That makes her smile.

By the way, you've reminded me of a joke my mum made, well sang actually, well, tried to sing. She's rubbish but don't tell her I said that.

"He aint Harvey, he's my brother..."  Don't get it.

Grrrrrrrrrr....the big box in the living room, the ones my mum likes to watch...there';s animals in it again. I can't figure out how to get them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi new buddy!

Aww I do that when my mum leaks too, and none of us like it when our mums sing, we mention it lots

I know you wouldn't take up much space Buster  hoomans are rubbish sometimes 

Bumby
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Humans say the silliest things some times they really do. Makes them very entertaining pets though

I don't like it when there are cats on that thing I can hear them meowing or in one case roaring, it was a really big stripy cat , and I can't get at them. How do they get them in there?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't know buster  sometimes my mum can play tennis on ours by waving a plastic bone around  what a stupid thing to do:blink:

Where's Kenzie? 

Where's Jet?

xxxx


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Humans say the silliest things some times they really do. Makes them very entertaining pets though
> 
> I don't like it when there are cats on that thing I can hear them meowing or in one case roaring, it was a really big stripy cat , and I can't get at them. How do they get them in there?


There was one on a show the other night, another dog, howling when his human sang.

My mum thought it was great. I didn't like it. I could do a better job than that fuzzball.

It had a stupid hair cut too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi everyone!!! Hi Bumble :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

I've been a bit busy today helping mummy make something called a banned anna  I'm going to work with her tomorrow and she says everyone has to wear red, white and blue and that's why I need banned anna. I'll show you guys a photo when we've finished making it. She sent me to come and talk to you on here because she's using the sticky stuff and doesn't want me to stick my paws together 

I wish I could go camping too and meet you guys, especially you Bumby


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Kenzie :001_wub:

I thought those banned anas only came in yellow?  Don't get your paws stuck together Kenzie or you wont be able to hug me 

Maybe we could all go camping without the hoomans?

xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Nope I've got a purple banned anna already Bumby. Mum says there's a weeding or something tomorrow  She doesn't really care but she says since I'm a British I should wear this banned anna that she's making with a cross on it. I'm not sure what she's on about - I'm not a British, I'm a dog 

Ooo camping without the hoomans sounds fun! Count me in!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

My mum keeps going on about that too  it must be someone we all know, what a funny coincidence!

Kenzie, does it take a lot of work to keep you so white? I've never seen anyone with such white fur as you :001_wub:

Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

My mum doesn't do anything to keep me white Bumble  My feet are usually a bit dirty but mum says dirt just falls off me. Except for yesterday when I rolled in lots of duck poo and then mum had to give me a bath 

How do you stay so fluffy Bumby? Do you have to go to the groomers like me?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

My mum says dirt falls off me too!

I go to get my fur done once a month but mum still has to brush me 15 minutes every day or i get all tangled 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm bored buddies and it's too hot for me to go out and play again yet


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

(this thread is so cute and fluffy  ) 

Hi my name's Bella and I'm a reagle beagle. Well that's what dad always calls me!! 

Today I've been looking after my 2 legged brother as he's not well, mum says I'm like Florence nightingale but I don't know who that is 

nanny came round also but she kept telling me to get off the sofa as she was trying to tweet?!? I thought that's what birds do.......

My mum is now working until 10pm so I've got to wait a bit longer until we can have a cuddle. She's been sad today as it's 2 years since her 'other dog' died but I'm making her heart feel better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Bella, sniffing buddy!

Aww that's kind of you to look after him, hoomans are such hard work 

Why did she need to sit down to tweet 

I have a granddad  He baby sits me when mum goes to uni but it's not as much fun without your mum is it buddy?

There's not many girls in our gang, just Kenzie :001_wub: (my girlfriend  )
Willow (Jets girlfriend) and now you!

Have you met Buster? 

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to the gang Bella. Why do hoomans tweet surely only birds do that?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Maybe she's trying to be a metal bird so she can take Bella to camping? 


My mum says I've won something and she's all in tears and excited, she even let me bark with her!!

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe it's very strange . What did you win?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

I won an ester photo thing 

I think it's when mum put those stoopid ears on me and then showed everyone 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

silly Bumby's mummy. Mum's going to take me on holiday just me and her to make up for the camping trip  can't wait


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

:w00t: That'll be brilliant Buster!! You'll have a fantastic time 

That's so kind of your mummy  It made my mum go awwww  They're so easily pleased bless them 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know so easily pleased. Apparently I have to get nasty vaccinations first but I can cope with that and I'll be getting one of those metal birds . Apparently some let doggies fly


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

You don't have to try and fly yourself though do you buddy? *worried*

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi all hope you dont mind if I join in.
Mummy's been reading loads recently when I try to help her she says that I am crushing her papers. 
My days not been a great start Aiden thought it was very fun to chase me round the house trying to bite my tail.

Hows everyone else today?

Scorcher.x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No the humans fly the plane I just ride in my crate. Can't ride in the bit with the hoomans for some reason.

Welcome to the gang Scorcher. Is Aidan a puppy? They can be really silly sometimes


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Scorcher buddy! We never mind anyone joining in  Welcome to the gang!

Has it been hot for you in this weather? Busters got to learn how to fly :scared:

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's really hot here we have a fan running and one for Leo because he's upstairs. I had a nice nap because of it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Aiden's a baby mummy says. She says I cant play to rough with him either which is no fun..

I get to go out in the car tomorrow to grandma's house I love going in the car. But grandma wont let me get in the back with mummy, I have to sit in the boot.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't like riding in the boot either. How many shelties do you live with? Does the barking not drive you mad? I didn't know you're not meant to play roughly with puppies but the ones I play with play rougher than me


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I don't like riding in the boot either. How many shelties do you live with? Does the barking not drive you mad? I didn't know you're not meant to play roughly with puppies but the ones I play with play rougher than me


I live with 3 fluffy monsters I herd mummy talking about more coming later on in the year but she does not how many...something about Alaska too.

They bark alot but I dont mind when mum leaves me at home I bark too. 
The only thing that I do mind is when they try to steal my toys.

Scorcher.x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I used to howl when mum left me alone well try to I can't do it so well. That's mean of them to steal your toys


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I used to howl when mum left me alone well try to I can't do it so well. That's mean of them to steal your toys


Ahh, I never used to be able to bark but mum showed me how to and now I cant stop when mum leaves its how I show how sad I am.

Mum bought me a new toy last week and I have eaten most of it already...it was a tennis ball with a rope. I usually love squeak toys but lately I have been enjoying tennis balls.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love tennis balls. Mum bought me this new toy it's supposed to be a duck  and it made this weird noise when you bit into it I loved doing it. Then she got annoyed but she bought me it in the first place . It's stopped making that noise now do you think she did something to it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Back buddies! I just came home from my granddads

 Glad you're still here scorcher! Some of our buddys only drop in every so often (but that's fine too )

Is your mum still going on about that duck Buster? My mum goes on and on about my squeaky octopus but she never takes it off me  I don't find the noise annoying at all, do you buddy?

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She is I only got it two days ago how can it have annoyed her so much? Especially as it doesn't make that noise anymore I think she took it out of him. The noise was really good but it doesn't sound like any duck I've heard


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiya everyone. It's nice to see some new faces, but where's Willow??
I've had a busy day, we had to go and collect a parcel from the big posty place. Later on we were out on the fields for ages. I've got a frizbee now. Mum said she was fed up with just balls to play with, so she got a frizbee. It's ok, but not as good as a ball. But it makes her happy, so I don't mind.
I nearly got a honky duck last week Buster, but I got a honky fesant instead. Hehehe they do make a lot of noise when you bite into them


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the post place they give me treats .


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't like the one we go to, coz it's huuuuge and always full of people and cars and vans. Mum can't take me in, so I have to wait outside.I can still see her all the time, but I always yowl till she comes back. Just incase she forgets me. I mean , I know she would never forget me on purpose, but she is very forgetful, so I just yowl to remind her. I can't understand why she gets cross with me for doing that. You'd think she'd be pleased coz I was doing something nice for her. Hoomans eh!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Scorcher! I'm Kenzie 

Mummies are silly sometimes. If I hear a noise I bark to warn my mummy but sometimes she just tells me to be quiet even though I'm trying to help her 

I think mum's bored tonight because she's got me doing all sorts of tricks. She makes me do them all in a row for a tiny bit of chicken. It's actually kind of fun but don't tell her I said that  She says she's going to video me later!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They really don't seem to like it when we try to help them such strange creatures.

Tricks are fun and you get yummy treats for them. I apparently got some sort of trick dog title can't be that hard though a cat got the same one or would that be trick cat? She's got Leo doing tricks now poor guy


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

My mums not impressed with me right now as I've just had a howling session in the garden  but I wanted everyone to know there was a big scary may bug trying to get in the window!!! Last time I try and help :blink:

However I've been distracted with a yummy chew so maybe I'll find another one to howl at tomorrow if it means I get a chew for being a guard dog 

Night night xx mum says it's late and bedtime but think I'll stay up with dad and nom x


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Got to go. Night everyone, see you tomorrow:001_smile:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi guys. Anyone any idea what the hoomans are doing today? What's a wedding? Mum was saying some people hold them for dogs too I'm a little worried


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi buddies! I think a wedding is when hoomans pull up all the plants they don't like in the garden Buster buddy 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But why were all those people cheering them? And why would they be celebrating dogs digging up the garden I get told off for that


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

:frown2: I don't know Buster, they're very strange. 

Do you know where you're going on holiday yet?

Bumbly
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum says it's when they promise to stay together forever but where's the fun in that? Silly hoomans imagine making dogs do that.

No mum was thinking about Croatia but the vet says it might have to be next year with all the injections I have to get


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiya. There was a doggie wedding on that telly box thingy a few days ago. Hahaha you should have seen it, all the hoomans and dogs were all wearing extra special fancy clothes and a lady said something about two of the dogs She said they were usband and yfe and they were staying together and being faithful till death do them part or something.
It all looked a bit sinister to me


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It sounds really unfair imagine asking a dog to be with one other dog for the rest of it's life . I don't understand how the humans can do it


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh that sort! I'm not sure about all that nonsense  I don't think our mums would ever let that happen to us though, though maybe when I'm a big dog me and Kenzie could get married :blush: I'd not mind that at all 


Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope not mum says it's all silly. She said she's going to one next week but she doesn't want to because mean people she doesn't like will be there. I'm not invited


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh yeah I watched that weeding thing (in between trying to eat my auntie's little bird  ) I dunno what all the fuss was about. 

But I would like it if me and you got weeded Bumby


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Chasing birdies is fun but I can never catch them they fly away  it's not fair. But I get to go fly away soon to somewhere called Croatia I think and my new doggy sister might be coming too she'll be here by then


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

I caught this one because he can't fly but mum was very upset and did that leaky eye thing. She said it's not my fault though because I'm a dog. I don't know why she got all leaky because I didn't hurt him, I was just going to play 

Wow a sister, I sometimes wish I had one of them. But I've got a cat-sister back in Noo Zeeland.

You'll have to tell me what it's like in the metal bird buster. I have to go in one of them sometime too. Mum says we're going home in it, but I don't understand because I'm already home


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Aww  it's not good to upset your hoomans.

I don't like kitties I can't wait to get my doggy sister though mum says she's going to be a very big dog I hope she's nice. I'll be sure to tell you what those metal bird things are like if we go away before you do


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm missing Willow. Has she gone off in one of the big metal birds?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think so I wonder where she is?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Hmm I just checked but Willow isn't here. I wonder where she is?  You must miss her Jet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

I think Willows with her hooman and her grandma today because of all this weeding, she'll be back later though buddies 

A cat just tried to hump me  

Bumb
xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Eww Bumble that's gross. I hope you growled at it and told it where to go.
I do miss Willow, I wonder we we could get weeded someday?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

I went and told my mum, Jet buddy 

I think Willow likes the harbor where her mum lives, maybe you could get weeded there


Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Kenzie you're amazing :001_wub: you were in the pooter but I couldn't get you out :crying:


Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum's camera skills suck but she talked me into acting for a couple of videos. Leo was the sensible one he refused stamped his foot and hopped off


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Mum didn't even tell me she was recording me  I thought it was just one of those picture things because she used the same machine 


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No I got some choc drops for my troubles she insists I was paid and therefore can't complain


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Ugh my mum does the same thing buddy 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I did not agree on them being uploaded for the whole world to see . She says they're too dark now silly human


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Oooo Bumby and Buster (can I call you Busty and then it goes with Bumby? Or you guys can be Bumble and Bustle. Or Buster and Bumber. Oops got sidetracked there). I saw you guys on the puter!!! You were right there playing games on my puter!!! This puter is MAGIK!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Busty is fine mum calls me that too. I saw you two as well you're both very cute


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Awww thanks Busty, you are too


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I got a free treat too mum dropped one lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Free food is always good. I went to a barbie-q today and my auntie kept putting pieces of steak on the grass for me but mummy was being mean and didn't want me to eat it so I would just watch it and the moment mummy wasn't looking I ate it!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Why weren't you allowed steak? It's so yummy that's just mean that you didn't get any. Stealing some is always good I was trying to get some ginger biscuits earlier but mum wouldn't let me . I love ginger biscuits


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Mummy let me have a few bits but then she said 'no more' to my auntie but my auntie didn't listen  Mum said she was being silly coz she drank too much shampain for breakfast, whatever that means 

The steak was yummy but mummy only gave me a tiny bit of dinner coz she said I ate too much 

My mum can be soooooooo mean sometimes


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Eww Bumble that's gross. I hope you growled at it and told it where to go.
> I do miss Willow, I wonder we we could get weeded someday?


im here! nodody tolded me you were all here :blink: im miss you Jet. id like to get weeded


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Willow, maybe you and Jet and me and Bumble can all get weeded together


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

ooh will we al get weeded here?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> im here! nodody tolded me you were all here :blink: im miss you Jet. id like to get weeded


Good to see you Willow. I'll be pageboy or something don't like the sound of this weeding thing sounds a bit creepy.



McKenzie said:


> Mummy let me have a few bits but then she said 'no more' to my auntie but my auntie didn't listen  Mum said she was being silly coz she drank too much shampain for breakfast, whatever that means
> 
> The steak was yummy but mummy only gave me a tiny bit of dinner coz she said I ate too much
> 
> My mum can be soooooooo mean sometimes


She gave you less dinner  mean mean mummy. Shampain is that silly drink that makes them sick I think.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Buster buddy! You're in the pooter too  

How do I get you all out? Can I do that download thing mum talks about and then use the printer? 


Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hehe silly Bumby I am out it's just like one of those photo thingys only it moves. You're so fluffy Bumby


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm going to sleep everyone :Yawn: Good night.

Good night Bumby, I'll be dreaming of you.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Woooo yayyyyyyyy calm down Jet just breathe.


Hi Willow, I've missed talking to you. Have you been off having advenshurs.
I've been playing in the fields alot, but coz it's so hot I get tired out pretty quick. Mum says it's coz I is black, and then laughs, I don't know why she laughs coz I am black.
I'd like to get weeded too, so can we get weeded together?:001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodnight Kenzie. I might be off to bed soon too really tired but mum's still up and well human's aren't that good unsupervised


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Phew! I thought your mums had got you stuck somehow :crying: Everyone says I'm fluffy 


Night Kenzie :001_wub: I'm so glad you made your video, sweet dreams white puppy 


Hi Jet buddy! Have you seen our videos? Could your mum do one too 

Busters going to be a page boy at the weeding 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No I'm fine lying on my recliner that's the chair I almost ran into trying to get the treat mum tried to get me to catch. 

Yes Jet we'd love to see a video of you


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

What's a video and where do I see it. I bet mum doesn't even know what one is.
What's a pageboy and whats one of those got to do with a weeding?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Woooo yayyyyyyyy calm down Jet just breathe.
> 
> Hi Willow, I've missed talking to you. Have you been off having advenshurs.
> I've been playing in the fields alot, but coz it's so hot I get tired out pretty quick. Mum says it's coz I is black, and then laughs, I don't know why she laughs coz I am black.
> I'd like to get weeded too, so can we get weeded together?:001_wub:


please id love that! we could share more treats!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're in other thread things they have our names on them.

I'm not sure but I know they don't get weeded at least.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

I bet she would Jet, buddy!

They're in dog chat with our names on, me, Kenzie and Buster ALL went in the pooter, Buster says he didn't but he did because I saw him 


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No I think it's just like a photo thingy we're not really there it's just an picture of us taken by those machine things  I think


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

But you were moving  I saw you catch a treat and wag your tail!




xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know I don't get it either. I think it's the same as the people/animals in those tv boxes they're not really there they just seem to be


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> No I think it's just like a photo thingy we're not really there it's just an picture of us taken by those machine things  I think


My mum has one of those things. Guesse who won a frissbee thing today and got treats.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Whoo well done


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh...I think I get it, maybe 

Do you think we'll get made into films :w00t: and go on the telly box?!

Willow needs to do a video too for Jet 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That would be really cool :w00t: Maybe that ollywoo place will see us and want us in films. I've been there doesn't seem half as exciting as the tv box says it is


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i will ask my hooman to make a vidio of me to show my precious jet


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is it like a camera, she's always pointing that silly thing at me. I'll try and get a look at your vidys.
Hi Diesel, I got a frizbee too. Mum says she's fed up od plaing ball and we need a change. It's ok, but noe as much fun as ball. Still if it keeps her happy that's the main thing.

Oh Willow, I'd give you first pick of the treats every time.xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Do you know how we get on there? You know everything Buster 


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Balls are more fun than frisbees especially if they squeak I found one of mine today that does. Mum's not impressed she can't stop this one making noise like she did with Mr Duckie.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

oh wow jet :001_wub: your so lovely to me


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Whoo well done


Thanks, mum said she hatefs this wind blowing whatever wind blowing is.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Do you know how we get on there? You know everything Buster
> 
> xxxx


I have no idea. There didn't seem to be any of those camera things when I was there maybe I went to a different ollywoo


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i has a minty toofbrush!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe If I run at it? 

I get toofbrushes Willow! Mine are green ones!


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum says all the dogs in ollywoo get carried around in handbags. I don't want to be carried around in a handbag . I wouldn't fit and mum can barely carry me normally

I don't have a toothbrush I get yummy bones instead they do the same thing


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Even I wouldn't fit in a handbag! 

Maybe we shouldn't go after all 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They have to wear silly clothes too I'm definitely not moving there I don't do clothes


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Just seen Bumbles vidys, mum was watching and she said you were cutie muchly. I think your funny,playing with them cats like that.
Is ollywood where they make all those films that they show on the telly box. They make a lot a films with dogs in, so I'm sure we could get in one.

I don't have a toofbrush, I didn't like it. So mum gets me some stuff that she puts on my food, and that keeps my teef all nice and kleen.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Do we have to go there to be on the telly box? Is it far away? I don't want to go far away :crying:


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think that's where they make all the movies. But Jet they carry dogs around in handbags and make them wear silly clothes  I don't want that


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

oooh whats that jet? i like ideas of stuff for food to helps my teefs!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Tell your mummy that bones clean your teeth the best that's what my mum says


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

My mum just told me cleverbot told her to eff off. What is cleverbot.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know is that thing that threatened to kill my mum


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

The cats are fun to play with if your my size. The all black one was called Hissy and she was my best friend and then one day she didn't play anymore and mum took her to the vets but she never came home. Mum says she's back but she still doesn't play anymore, she has to stay in a box now, mum says it's her nashes  I don't know why she went, maybe she got bored of me 

Have you seen Kenzie and Busters videos, Jet? Will your mum do one for you? :w00t: 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cats aren't fun to play with apart from to chase and bark at


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I don't know is that thing that threatened to kill my mum


It threatened to crush my mum.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That is the same thing then  how mean is that?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It's called plaque off and we get it from the vet at [email protected] I like going there coz I always get a treat or a new toy or both.
I bet you've got lovely teef Willow.xx

Your joking me. Dogs in handbags and wearing silly clothes. That doesn't sound like much fun. I mean I don't mind the odd daft hat at xmas, but clothes. Nah, We're dogs, we don't wear clothes. As for being carried around in a bag, might be fun for the forst five mins or so. But we're dogs, we need to run and play and stuff. So, I'm not going to ollywood, I'm staying right here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

:scared: Buddys! I know what I had to tell you!

Guess what my granddad brought home from the shop today!

One of those Orange claws :scared:


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> It's called plaque off and we get it from the vet at [email protected] I like going there coz I always get a treat or a new toy or both.
> I bet you've got lovely teef Willow.xx
> 
> Your joking me. Dogs in handbags and wearing silly clothes. That doesn't sound like much fun. I mean I don't mind the odd daft hat at xmas, but clothes. Nah, We're dogs, we don't wear clothes. As for being carried around in a bag, might be fun for the forst five mins or so. But we're dogs, we need to run and play and stuff. So, I'm not going to ollywood, I'm staying right here.


I know those poor dogs . What mean hoomans doing that to them. I like being carried around if I'm tired but I do not like clothing at all although I did let mum put a hoodie on me a while ago I was cold



Eroswoof said:


> :scared: Buddys! I know what I had to tell you!
> 
> Guess what my granddad brought home from the shop today!
> 
> ...


What's a orange claw?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

ooooh big claw?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> That is the same thing then  how mean is that?


Very mean grrr i'm so angry with it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

It was one of those things that got your nose buster :yikes:

It was in the bag 


xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

One of those orange claw things that nip, oooh you'd better keep well away from that Bumble.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He brought home one of those  is he crazy?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

I think he must have heard what it did to you because he ated it!

It wasn't moving, but I backed away from it and sat down just to be on the safe side

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They eat those things . Glad you kept away from it wouldn't want you to get hurt. 

Ok off to bed everyone  goodnight


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm off to bed buddy's.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night Buster, night Diesel. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Night Buster buddy, night Diesel

How's your mum, jet?

xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

She's fine thanks Bumble. Just having a last cuppa before we go to bed. She's been looking at all you vidyos, but can't do any coz her camera thingy is old and doesn't do them.
The mean thing got a kebabab tonight and wont give me any. She says it's coz they puy the wrong sauce on it and it was too spicy, I think she's just being greedy.
How's your mum.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

I've never seen one of those kebababs but I've gone passed a shop that makes them and it smelled amazing, I tried to go in but my mum wouldn't let me 

Aww Jet that's a shame shiny buddy  We'd love to have seen a video of you. 

Mums fine but I can tell she's tired and she's still watching the telly box  

I think I'm going to make her take me somewhere fun tomorrow, I can't go to the beach in the summer because there's so many hoomans 


xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mums getting ready for bed, she takes a ton of stuff upstairs every night. So I'd better say night for now. Talk tomorrow?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

My mum faffs about for ages before she goes :Yawn: :Yawn:

We're off now too Jet, look after your mum,

Sweet dreams buddy

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning morning morning furry buddies 

I got some mushed up vege tables with my breakfast and now my face is all orange from the carrit 

So now I'm waiting for mum to get out of her jim jams and take me for a walk 

What is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Hehe here's me with my carrit face


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Hehe here's me with my carrit face


Lovely pic of you.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone. Yuck kenzie, you don't like carrits do you? They're nasty!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey Jet! Carrits are ok, but these carrits were all mushed up with my food and it was yummy! 

I went for a walk this morning and we saw my friend Digby's mummy and she said that I was a very good girl and mummy was training me well (I think she meant I was training mummy well  ). That made mum all smiley and I think she's forgotten all about yesterday when I stole a hashbrown and nearly ate a little bird


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Hi everyone. Yuck kenzie, you don't like carrits do you? They're nasty!!!!!!!


My mum told me carrits make you see in the dark.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Hey Jet! Carrits are ok, but these carrits were all mushed up with my food and it was yummy!
> 
> I went for a walk this morning and we saw my friend Digby's mummy and she said that I was a very good girl and mummy was training me well (I think she meant I was training mummy well  ). That made mum all smiley and I think she's forgotten all about yesterday when I stole a hashbrown and nearly ate a little bird


I won agility today.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

danielled said:


> My mum told me carrits make you see in the dark.


Wow!!! We should all eat carrits and become super-dogs!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Wow!!! We should all eat carrits and become super-dogs!!!


My mum isn't convinced because she has eaten carrits all her life and she still can't see in the dark.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Afternoon buddies! 

There's another thing we've got in common Kenzie  I love carrits.

Afternoon Jet buddy, afternoon Buster, Diesel, Willow


I want to go to the beach but it's that time of day where the giant drinking bowl overflows and hides the sand. Who keeps knocking it over? 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

I can go now my mum says 

See you in a bit buddies!

Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Buddies? :crying: Am I on my own? :crying:

*sits and whines*

Bumb
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm here Bumble!!! :001_tongue:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

:blush: I think it's just you and me Kenzie *fidgets* 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

We're alone??? :yikes:

:blush:So Bumby, you're looking very nice tonight :blushing:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Not alone now, I've gate crashed.

My mummy's in a very good mood. She's been horse riding today and then took me to my nannas whilst she got a funny smelling green coat out of the garage and some yellow pants.

Aparently on monday shes showing her friends horsey. I don't know who to, but she says shes happy shes doing it again (no idea why, them things is maaaassssssive) but I am happy because I like going to shows. I get to roll in smelly stuff and have a dead good sniff.

Mum says theres a dog show too. She wants to put me in the small dogs class (pah) and then my stoopid brother is going in the puppy class. We have to show our tricks, as in, give hi-fives and stuff...and then we can win a ribbon.

I hope ribbon is tasty!

Rupes xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

*confused about emotions, half relief, but lots of confusion*

*looks longingly*





Hey buddy  My mum used to have orses, they're hugeeee aren't they  I go in small dog classes too! It's lots of fun 

Mum says I've got the heart of a lion (and they're massive :blink: ) so I don't mind at all 

Just to add buddy! Ribbons aren't tasty  but you're mum will be super pleased and you'll get treats for the ribbon  You'll have lots of fun 

Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> *
> Hey buddy  My mum used to have orses, they're hugeeee aren't they  I go in small dog classes too! It's lots of fun
> 
> Mum says I've got the heart of a lion (and they're massive :blink: ) so I don't mind at all
> ...


I used to play with her last horse, he let me lick his nose. This horse taste different, she has suncreme on her nose or she burns.

I burnt my tummy the other week. was well itchy, but i got loads of sympathy off my mummy though. hahahahahhaaha.

I dont want a ribbon then. If I cant eat it, I don't care.

Is having the heart of a lion the same as having small dog syndrome? thats what my mummy says I have.

She also calls me littleshit too but she says it in a dead nice way so must be good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Mums eye pad thing won't let us go to the bottom of long replies. I'm a bit wurried about mum.



Eroswoof said:


> *confused about emotions, half relief, but lots of confusion*
> 
> *looks longingly*
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Horse and Hound said:


> I used to play with her last horse, he let me lick his nose. This horse taste different, she has suncreme on her nose or she burns.
> 
> I burnt my tummy the other week. was well itchy, but i got loads of sympathy off my mummy though. hahahahahhaaha.
> 
> ...


Kenzie went a funny pink colour too!

My mum's told me about small dog syndrome but having a lion heart isn't about that  I've saved my mums life (so she says  ) but I've got my bronze and silver kc awards now and I'm training for my gold! Not all us small dogs have that syndrome buddy 

Kenzie and Buster don't have it either  We're all happy and well behaved 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't have small dog syndrome because I'm a big dog...


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Bumby: your Mum directed me here... 

so all you boys and girls I wanna join in your gang - hope I'm welcome, I'm very friendly and love all other doggies....

The vets put stitches in my foot today and now it's got this white sock on it and told my mum no walkies, jumping, running generally no living :cryin: so at the moment I have plenty of time on my paws... 

Now I can see what my Mum get's up too when I'm waiting for her to come out and play with me....

this is a fantastic thread - I mean why should them humans have all the fun  it's gonna take me ages to get through all the messages as I;m still learning to read, but here's a start...

Those" big metal birds" go over my house all day long - my mum tell me she's given up going in them since I arrived. 

I don't mind them but I love those smaller ones - you know the ones that fly lower and are really noisy.... Helies (me Mum calls them). I hear them coming and I run and run but just can't outrun them and then they disappear into the distance....

camping without the hoomans, count me in !

I've got loads of toys and know all their names, there's Duck, little Piggy, Big Piggy, Eggie, foxy, mousey, eek eek, wubba, monkey, cat, scruff, tug and my new knobly wobbly and then there's my outdoor toys; Rope Ball, FootBall, softball, frisbee (my favourite). My mum buys me new toys and tells me the name over and over , then I know and every few days I have to bring them to her one by one... I'm no longer allowed those lovely cuddly toyrs full of stuffing - they weree such fun - but their "guts" always came out, and then came the hoover (not my friend)

I love chasing birdies too - and just realised that the Swallows have returned - they're my favourites and they swoop down and play with me!!!

Now I seem to have got a bit of verbal diarrhoea and don't want to bore you all .... only got as far as page 8 but gotta go out 4 a pee and maybe a poo and need to be escorted by my Mum (uggghhhh) as I might be tempted to jump around, but I'm definiately going to have a quick sniff around and see if those foxes have been in MY garden.

woof woof 4 now


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiya. Mums hardly been off the pooter all day again.She does writing on it and when she starts she says she can't stop.
We get a lot of them metal birds going over the house, coz we're on a flight path????? We get the hellys too. They're the plice ones usually, looking for baddys, and they stay in the same place for ages. How come they don't fall down?
Where's my lovely Willow today?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

You're big to me Kenzie 

Hi Woody buddy!!

I heard your paw was saw  I love gility too!!!

My mum says you'll be able to do it again in not too long so you wont have to wait too much!

I've never hurt my paws and I'm not sure the gang has either  Buster got pinched on the nose once :yikes:

How are you poorly paw buddy?

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've only just read your post properly Woody, how did you hurt your paw. I hope it gets better soon, coz it can't be much fun not being able to move around too much. I hope you're getting lots of special treats and cuddles to help you get better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Woody, I'm Kenzie. Welcome to our gang :001_cool:

Sorry about your paw  I hope you get better soon. 

That's amazing that you know all your toys names! My mum tried to teach me some today but I was too tired :Yawn: I only know my ball


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm back from my garden, I did check for that fox, but he's not been round tonight. I picked up my frisbee but Mum was not taking the hint - said somethink about "taking it easy...." huh ?

Hiya Jet - here the link to my Mum' post re my Pawly Paw http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/162528-paw-woody.html
done it running and must have landed on something sharp (don't know wot) - not the 1st time I have problems with my paws but just can't help myself, I love to RUN !

When my Mum's not walking, playing or teaching me things, she's also always on pooter - she says that's where she get money from to pay for my "goodies"

Plice copters we don't get many of those here - I wish the ones here would stay in the same place, then I could do the usual collie "running round in circles" thingy.

Bumby well done with your Agility Prize - your mum has given some very helpful tips to mine, so hopefully she will get better at directing me. We both love it and will really miss it over the next few weeks.

Hi Kenzie - I'm in love with small doggies, the ones that live near my house are all small. Once upon a time I could walk underneath them, but they all stopped growing and I became a giant.

If your Mum keeps on telling you the name of your toys as you are playing with them and helps you to get /find them, you will soon get to know their names.... my mum seems to have loads of time on her hands :

You're all so friendly on here - where do you all live ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Mum says I'm clever so I'm sure I'll learn my toys names soon 

I live in England, in a flat with my mummy, up some stairs, above my mummy's friend and her little bird. Where do you live Woody?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I live in England too. We have a nice little house in the middle of a row. There's lots of other houses all around. But, this is the good bit, just a few mins away are the big fields where all the dogs can play off lead, coz it's really safe and no cars can get near. I love the fields and the lane that runs down the side. Mum says it's just like being out in the country. I've never been to the country, but if it's like the fields I think I'd like it.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Mum says I'm clever so I'm sure I'll learn my toys names soon
> 
> I live in England, in a flat with my mummy, up some stairs, above my mummy's friend and her little bird. Where do you live Woody?


Im sure you will get to know all your toys and I bet you know loads of other stuff anyway. Us dogs, we're so much smarter than hoomans.... afterall we trained them to pick up our poops.... although there are still a few that need some extra training

I'm a southerner - I originate from Wales but I now live just west of London - I'm so lucky to be surrounded by fields and lovely walking places. I live with my Mum (just the 2 of us) but little ones come visiting often - they are such fun and love to play with me...

Mum tells me my favourite hooman playmate is coming tomorrow, can't wait, although I know my mum will try and stop her getting me too excited - but honestly my paw is feeling so much better now.

I've had a hectic day so will sign off now and say "sweet dreams" to you all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Mum says you're not too far away from my house Woody


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Mum says you're not too far away from my house Woody


I'm eggscited - where r u then ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Ummmm, errrmmmmm, I don't know  I'll ask my mummy to tell your mummy - she knows these things


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

I live in mums nintendo ds.



woody10 said:


> I'm back from my garden, I did check for that fox, but he's not been round tonight. I picked up my frisbee but Mum was not taking the hint - said somethink about "taking it easy...." huh ?
> 
> Hiya Jet - here the link to my Mum' post re my Pawly Paw http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/162528-paw-woody.html
> done it running and must have landed on something sharp (don't know wot) - not the 1st time I have problems with my paws but just can't help myself, I love to RUN !
> ...


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Off to bed now, see you guys tomorrow.:001_smile:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Good morning furry buddy's.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Morning Diesel buddy

Morning Kenzie :001_wub:

Morning everyone.

I've seen my mum do the strangest thing 


Bumby

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Morning Bumble :001_wub: Morning everyone!

What did your mum do Bumby? 

Kenz x


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

She went up this hugeee funny tower and man put a rope thing on her....and she jumped off it :yikes: 

I was so scared but she just bounced :scared: 

Why would she do that?!

:blink:

Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Morning Diesel buddy
> 
> Morning Kenzie :001_wub:
> 
> ...


What did your mum do Bumble buddy.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

:yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

That must have been scarey!!! It wasn't that bun-g thing was it? 

I think maybe you need to take your mum to the vet Bumby, I don't think something is right in her head :blink: Didn't you say she has a spida too? That proves that her brain is a bit wonky :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

It was one of them bun-g things like Kenzie said I think Diesel.

I can't use the phone Kenz  or I'd have booked her in ages ago, she even said she wanted another go :frown2:

Other hoomans were doing it too 

The pider upstairs is huge :blink:

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> She went up this hugeee funny tower and man put a rope thing on her....and she jumped off it :yikes:
> 
> I was so scared but she just bounced :scared:
> 
> ...


Whoa. My mum isn't right in the head. She said shw is going to a park with rollercoaster things on saturday and sh wants to fall down a next to verticle drop. Not quite vertical but I'm worried.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Gosh your mums are worrying! My mum seems positively sane compared to your mums! But she did just say them rollermecosters are fun :blink:

My mums terrified of them spidas


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

My mum likes the rollermcoasters too! Don't worry Diesel, she'll be fine 

Kenzie, I think your mum is getting you some wheels fitted :sad: why is she going to do that? How will you get upstairs? 


xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Gosh your mums are worrying! My mum seems positively sane compared to your mums! But she did just say them rollermecosters are fun :blink:
> 
> My mums terrified of them spidas


I'm worried my mum will fall and get hurt.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

She wont buddy! She'll have a brilliant time 


xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Nah it's ok, she's not going to anymore  She said I needed wheels coz I was soooo slooooow when we went on walks and sometimes I didn't want to move. But I'm a good dog now so I don't need wheels  But now my mums talking about taking nana skins when we go out for walks. I have no idea what she's on about 

Your mum will be ok Diesel, mums are always ok somehow even though they do silly things.

Hey Bumb, my mum said she's sending you some presents!  Maybe I can jump into the box and come and see you


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Oh please do Kenzie  

I was trying to play with a boy Kenzie on the beach yesterday but his mum was on the phone and took him away  he was ever so friendly too.

I'm glad you wont be having wheels, going downhill would be so scary 

I think someone told your mum to walk you with a boy  I got a bit jealous 

Small paws
xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> She wont buddy! She'll have a brilliant time
> 
> xxxx


I hope she won't fall. I love my mum. If anything happens to her I will bite the rollercoster thing that did it.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

I'll see if I can get in the package without mum noticing  

I've only met a few other Kenzies but they were all bigger than me  But mum says only I'm Kenzie and the others like me have different names :blink: 

Don't get jealous Bumby, you're the only doggie I love  No other dog could possibly be fluffier than you :001_wub:

McKenzie x


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

hi gang! You won't carch my mum going on rollycoasters or bun g things. She's too scared for stuff like that.She told auntie one time that she wouldn't go on a rollycoaster even for a gold clock. I don't know what she meant, but they had a good laugh about it.
We went out on the fields today and mum took the camera to take pictures of me, but she forgot to check the batteries, and she said some norty words when she found out:lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Whats batteries Jet?

When my mum woke up this morning she said to me 'awww, Jet will be snuggled up with his mum too' 

My mum took me to a new park and she took the camera but now she can't make the pictures go on the pooter :

Kenzie nearly got wheels earlier 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi guys sorry I haven't been on we were at mum's friend's house and I was having way too much fun there were so many dogs to play with. Dachshunds look really strange did you know that? So what have you guys been up to?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Hey Jet buddy 

I did nearly get wheels  What's a gold clock? That's weird.

I was happily sleeping in my crate tonight when suddenly there was a really loud noise, louder than even my loudest bark! It went on for ages and then stopped. And then mum came to check that the noise didn't frighten me (it didn't of course because I'm a brave dog). She said that it was a fryer drill  She said she made the noise on purpose! 

Silly hoomans


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Your mum sounds very nice Bumble, I'm sure she'd like my mum. Coz they both sound a bit daft ( daft is good by the way):001_smile:
I know this one - battrees are what make the camera work and they have to be good or they won't work and they wont take picshures.
Why did Kenzie nearly get wheels, aren't her legs working properly, maybe she needs some batrees??


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

What happened to Kenzie that she nearly got wheels?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

My mum said I needed wheels because I walk sooooooooo slooooooooooowly, and if I had wheels she could make me go fast :yikes:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Hi Buster! 

I've seen those! They look like they've been stretched don't they 

I went to a new park and a staffie snapped at me :crying: but I'm okay 

Mum took a new video of me, it's on that youtoob

We have a fryer drill too, I hate it 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> What happened to Kenzie that she nearly got wheels?


Buster buddy. I won the frisbee thing today.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Hi Buster!
> 
> I've seen those! They look like they've been stretched don't they
> 
> ...


Bumble buddy how are you. Chases tail.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Auntie Charlene has three they do look like they've been stretched but they're fun to play with apparently we barked too much though . Silly humans we were just excited. Sorry to hear about the staffie I play with some and they're such nice dogs.

Auntie Maggie went back to that uni place . She says she'll be back soon but I miss her already. I don't understand why she went away


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

*chases back* I love playing chase 

My mum is daft Jet! I've got that training thing tomorrow and it's boring  

I like the jumpy jumps but this is the one where I have to stay and stuff and I don't like to stay, I want to be with my mum 


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't like doing bedience either it's so boring. Agility is much more fun


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> *chases back* I love playing chase
> 
> My mum is daft Jet! I've got that training thing tomorrow and it's boring
> 
> ...


So do I. Jumps.

I jump alot an spin around alot.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

I normally love staffies too  maybe this one just didn't want to be friends.

Jet buddy maybe you're right! Do you think you might need batrees Kenzie? I don't think my mums ever changed mine *panics*


xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Not for a gold clock, is just one of those silly things hoomans say that don't really mean what they say. It means, no, nope, absolutly not, no way, no how , I am not going to do that.
Do any of your mums say silly things like that, that don't really mean what they say?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum's never changed mine either . Do you think we need them? What happens if they forget?

There are huuuuuge birds on that tv thing. I don't think I'd want to try and chase them. They're bigger than the hoomans


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

My mum always calls hoomans hen and when I first met my mum I wondered why everyone she knew had the same name, but I think it's just a stoopid word she uses. 

She says I'm 'endless' too but that's not true because I start at my nose and I end at my tail.

I chased a giant bird once but my mum said it wasn't a bird at all, it was a copter  It had a spinny thing on.

I think we might all need wheels if we don't get them changed Buster :crying:

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh heck, I never thought we might need batrees. I've not had mine changed, I don't even know where they are.
Maybe our mums change them when we're asleep?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

I met a sosage dog once when I was a tiny puppy but it was scared of me!  I don't know why coz I was really little and I'm not very scary 

Nah I don't think I need battrees guys, I just like stopping and sniffing everything. Except for when I'm doing zoomies or playing chase!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's good I guess we don't have battrees. After all the hoomans don't do they? Anyone know what yoga is? Mum says I would be good at it and I don't know what it is :blink:. Just because I was lying all twisted up it's comfy that way


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> I met a sosage dog once when I was a tiny puppy but it was scared of me!  I don't know why coz I was really little and I'm not very scary
> 
> Nah I don't think I need battrees guys, I just like stopping and sniffing everything. Except for when I'm doing zoomies or playing chase!


My mum says she loves the pic in your mums avatar thing.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Does that mean none of us will need them Kenzie? 

My mum says Marley hasn't been to play with us too much lately because his mum told her he chewed through the magic talking wire  but he'll be back soon 

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

My mum's got a batree, to help her stay well.
mum's calenda has puppys doing yoga on, last years had picshures of dogs doing yoga. I don't think my body could get like that Their legs are in the wrong place and stuff, it looks very painful. Ouch.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Awww shucks Diesel, thanks 

I was wondering where Marley was. That was a bit naughty of him!

Nope I don't think we need to change our battrees guys, or at least not until we're really old. Maybe then we'll need to.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

What's yoga? I thought that was that liquidy stuff you could lick 

I like to lie on my back because then cats can't sleep in my tail as easily :glare:

I'm tired buddies :Yawn:

Kenzie says her mum is doing us another video tomorrow :w00t:

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Yeah my mum's going to video me when we go for walkies 

I'm all sleepy and so is mummy :Yawn: See you in the morning friends


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

I'm going to bed buddies.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You off to sleep then Bumble. Yeah me too, I think. 
See you all tomorrow guys.:Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Night buddys, night Kenzie :001_wub:

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Morning everyone. There's all these crazy people dressed up today and mum says they're going to be running for ages . Silly hoomans why would they do that


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning everyone; sorry for my absense yesterday but me Mum said I had to rest my paw, so no pooter for me

I was really good all day and tried not to get too excited even though my favourite little person came to see me. I also tried so hard not to jump up to say "Hi" - but that I find so hard to resist.

I am really hoping that today we can go for a little walk - I keep telling my mum that my paw is really feeling ok and now I'm getting well bored, especially as the swallows have just returned and I need to go an see them !!!

I'm just off to give her my big brown eye pleading look and see if it works...

have a great day all my pals


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Morning buddies. My mum sounds like she is gettng one of those cold things hoomans get.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

danielled said:


> Morning buddies. My mum sounds like she is gettng one of those cold things hoomans get.


your poor mum - give her loads of cuddles...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

woody10 said:


> your poor mum - give her loads of cuddles...


Would but I'm in her nontendo ds.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

danielled said:


> Would but I'm in her nontendo ds.


huh ? - so you can't give or get cuddles, wow you're missing out or I'm very lucky. It's confusing me, have to ask Mum to explain that to me


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

woody10 said:


> huh ? - so you can't give or get cuddles, wow you're missing out or I'm very lucky. It's confusing me, have to ask Mum to explain that to me


I still get treats though.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Woody buddy! You came back  

Glad your paw is a bit better, mums fuss soooo much don't they.

Morning Buster buddy, my mum did that once : she said it was good for her but when she came back she looked terrible :blink:

Morning Diesel, morning Jet,

Morning Kenzie :001_wub: :001_wub:

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Morning everyone! Or is it aftanoom now?

Hi Woody! Good to see you again buddy!

Hi Bumby :001_wub:

My mummy did that video thing today and now I'm in the pooter  It confused me because I kept hearing my mum say 'Kenzie come' but it wasn't my real mum saying it, it was my mum in the pooter! The pooter mum said it even when I was sitting right next to the pooter!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Woody buddy! You came back
> 
> Glad your paw is a bit better, mums fuss soooo much don't they.
> 
> ...


Afternoon Bumble buddy.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooh Kenzie you're scaring me. You're in the pooter and out of it at the same time, and you've got a real mum and one in the pooter too. Oh I don't think I'd like that:w00t:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey buddies won't be able to post tomorrow really I'm going to work with mum. Apparently there's other dogs there too but I'll have to be really well behaved I'm sure I can do that it can't be that hard can it? She works on the computer so maybe I help type. Now I'm off to investigate all those bags that just arrived they have such interesting smells I think there's food in some


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Just realised I forgot to say hi to you all, but I just got a little bit freaked out by what Kenzie said.
Glad your paws feeling better Woody.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Hey buddies won't be able to post tomorrow really I'm going to work with mum. Apparently there's other dogs there too but I'll have to be really well behaved I'm sure I can do that it can't be that hard can it? She works on the computer so maybe I help type. Now I'm off to investigate all those bags that just arrived they have such interesting smells I think there's food in some


Hi Buster buddy. Are you a cairn terrier buddy.


jetsmum said:


> Just realised I forgot to say hi to you all, but I just got a little bit freaked out by what Kenzie said.
> Glad your paws feeling better Woody.


hi Jet buddy my mum just sent your mum a message.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Sorry Jet, didn't mean to scare you  But it is weird being in the pooter and out at the same time! Mum said it's not really me in the pooter, it's just like those photo things but it moves.

You're lucky to be going to work with your mum Buster! I do that too but usually only for a few hours because she says she doesn't get much work done when I'm there  But she does usually give me yummy things to eat


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

My mum was a cairn terrier and mum doesn't know what my dad was apparently I'm half cairn/half westie what Kenzie is but mum thinks there's something else too.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> You're lucky to be going to work with your mum Buster! I do that too but usually only for a few hours because she says she doesn't get much work done when I'm there  But she does usually give me yummy things to eat


I don't think mum gets much work done anyway . I might get yummy treats?


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for your concerns about my paw, makes it feel so much better. 

My mum is really spoiling me today - she really fell "paw, lead and bone" for my walkies plea look and we went, but when I met my pals in the fields, we all had to go on lead. 

I've just spent over an hour munching on my bone - I've now hidden it to save some of it for later, hopefully that fox won't find it.

Me Mum's nagging me to get off the computer as she says she has to do some work.... god sometimes she's soooooooo boring.

I'll woof you all later, 
Woodster..


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> My mum was a cairn terrier and mum doesn't know what my dad was apparently I'm half cairn/half westie what Kenzie is but mum thinks there's something else too.


Mum has her aunties cat in the house. What was mum thinking.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cats are mean. I don't understand why hoomans let them run about when I have to be with mum because it's too dangerous for me to go out on my own . Then they would stop tormenting me by walking up and down the wall laughing while I have to stay in the house


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Cats are mean. I don't understand why hoomans let them run about when I have to be with mum because it's too dangerous for me to go out on my own . Then they would stop tormenting me by walking up and down the wall laughing while I have to stay in the house


This one is nice according to mum. A cat nice?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's not possible she's just brainwashed by the cat they have strange powers of manipulation. Look how many people on here are proud to call themselves cat slaves


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> That's not possible she's just brainwashed by the cat they have strange powers of manipulation. Look how many people on here are proud to call themselves cat slaves


Think her cat brainwashed her.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That must be it she has him as her avatar and everything . Then when we sensible dogs try to warn them we get told off for being mean to cats


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> That must be it she has him as her avatar and everything . Then when we sensible dogs try to warn them we get told off for being mean to cats


She loved him. Still has one of his toys and his collar.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't get it I really don't We've been their friends since almost the beginning and yet some of them prefer cats . Did you know they used to worship them as gods? . We should be worshipped dog is God spelt backwards after all


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I don't get it I really don't We've been their friends since almost the beginning and yet some of them prefer cats . Did you know they used to worship them as gods? . We should be worshipped dog is God spelt backwards after all


Yeah mum told me that. She is calling the cat over now.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mum's not really into cats, but she likes next doors cat, coz it talks. It says hello , no and oh. It makes her smile every time she hears it, so I don't mind.
Whatever makes her happy is ok with me.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I may have gotten a little carried away in my last post . Mum's muttering about a god complex and it sounds like a bad thing. Why does she insist on asking me what I think of her new clothes I don't know anything about what the hoomans wear and why do they wear those silly shoes with the heels? Just seems like they're asking to fall over


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I may have gotten a little carried away in my last post . Mum's muttering about a god complex and it sounds like a bad thing. Why does she insist on asking me what I think of her new clothes I don't know anything about what the hoomans wear and why do they wear those silly shoes with the heels? Just seems like they're asking to fall over


Mums mum is doing alot of banging.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

What is she doing? They're always making silly noises.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> What is she doing? They're always making silly noises.


Knocking plaster stuff off the wall thing.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Where's your video Kenzie? :w00t:

GUESS what mum got me! It's a ball and it's FULL of animals  Everytime I move it it moos or baas and it even roared at me! 

I LOVE it! No one else seems as keen 

Oh Buster you'll have loads of fun 

Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Hi Bumble! My video is in the same place as my other one was. Mum says she'll bump into it for you 

Hey that's so funny that you got that ball because MY MUM IS GOING TO BUY ME IT TOO!!! It's called a Babbbbble ball or something right? It sounds like such fun! I think the roaring might be a bit scary though


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mom says she's not going to get me any more toys that make annoying noises yet Leo is allowed to keep his jingle ball thingy . That sounds like a lot of fun though


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I saw your videos Kenzie  You're not slow! You're just perfect :001_wub: Why did your mum tell me to stay though? I did  

It's brilliant  It talks as much as I do! Woofy bunny has a jingle bell too Buster.

Mum got the cats a funny moving red dot machine :blink: I think it's called a lazy, but they weren't lazy when it was on, they were jumping up the walls and all sorts 

Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You weren't slow Kenzie that's how I walk offlead too. A dog has to investigate all smells could be something yummy or something that could hurt the hoomans.

Surely the jingly ball thing would annoy her more Leo lives in her room after all. All my toys stay downstairs


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

You can never tell how they're going to react Buster, they're weird as we've said before. Mums done another video of me too now :

Everyone wants to be like you with your videos Kenz 

Can your mum do another for us Buster :w00t: 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll see if she can but she did the last one on Auntie Maggie's phone and she's back at that uni place now


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Mom says she's not going to get me any more toys that make annoying noises yet Leo is allowed to keep his jingle ball thingy . That sounds like a lot of fun though


I have a squeaky toy for when mum takes me to the park.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Oh that's a shame  We love to see you Buster 

i know what I meant to ask 

My mum said Jets mum might be getting some ghosts for the garden :scared: Why does she want ghosts?!

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll see what I can do but she hasn't worked out how to take them on her new phone. She's hopeless sometimes. How can she be getting ghosts? Mum said they're just silly stories


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Not sure buddy  My mum read it to me last night, his mum says ghosts will eat all the weeds and such in the garden and other people said they'd eat the washing too :scared:

Bumb

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

maybe it's a different type of ghost. They sound very naughty why does she want them to do that?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I think she wants help doing the other wedding thing they do with the plants ask Jet buddy *scared* 

We've got a garden! Will we get ghosts?! 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope not they sound scary and very naughty. I don't think mum will get them if she thinks they're just stories maybe I should warn her just in case .

Mum's going to one of those weeding things but a human one.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

My mum is watching that animal cops thing on animal planet.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum watches that some people are sooooo mean to their animals . There were huuuuuge cats on it the other day I actually felt sorry for they were in these tiny tiny cages and these big scary bear things as well . Even cats don't deserve that.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Is that the one where she doesn't know some of the hoomans? It wont last too long for her buddy and then she'll be home with you 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She knows them they're just very very mean people . I wish I could go too but I almost killed one of the little hoomans last time I met her she gets sick when she's around some dogs


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Mum watches that some people are sooooo mean to their animals . There were huuuuuge cats on it the other day I actually felt sorry for they were in these tiny tiny cages and these big scary bear things as well . Even cats don't deserve that.


The one with those Tiger things. I felt sorry for them too.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Are those the huuuuge stripey cats? How can people not look after their friends properly? Mum says she's getting a big cat I hope it's not that size . Those nice hooomans that look after the animals are wonderful


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Doesn't sound like it was your fault though Buster buddy!

My mum can't watch that programme, it makes her eyes leak 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No it wasn't I still felt bad about making her sick though she was so nice . It makes mum's eyes leak too sometimes why do they do that?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Don't be sad Buster 

I'm not sure why they leak, my mum drinks millionses more waters than me though so maybe they over flow 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But mum doesn't drink much water she drinks this icky brown stuff . She's says I'm strange when she's all bouncy and excited because some tv show was on . At least it had dogs or I think they were dogs in it


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

My mum is getting really bad coughing and sneezing with that cold, whimpers.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope your mum feels better soon.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Sorry buddys, back, I was playing with my babble ball and mum was laughing at me 

Hope your mum feels better soon dan xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I hope your mum feels better soon.


Me too. she has gotten worse.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum's got something very strange she says it's called a tent and she's going to try and put it up. It's for that camping thing she's going on with you Bumby. I should go help


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

What's a tent Buster? I've never seen one of those before, can I eat it?

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not sure tbh. I think it's like a little house thing but we have a house


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Sorry buddys, back, I was playing with my babble ball and mum was laughing at me
> 
> Hope your mum feels better soon dan xxxx


Got a feeling I will have bellyrubs whilevshe has this cold thing.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I'm tired and it's bedience tonight :Yawn: xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I bet you're tired because of all that dancing Bumby! I can't wait until mum gets me a babble ball like yours.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I think it's the dancing and the babble ball Kenzie. I had to check alllll the noises at least 6 times to make sure they all worked properly. 

Could one of you go to bedience for me?  If we fluff you up lots then maybe no one will notice :Yawn: 


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry Bumby I just can't be fluffy and I'm too big surely your mum would notice. Beside obedience :Yawn:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I'm about the same size as you Bumby and I'm already kind of fluffy so maybe your mum wouldn't notice if I went? But I can't do bedience as good as you


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Ah well, thanks anyway pups. You're right though Buster, I'm tired already, never mind boring bedience.

Are everyones walks finished for the day now?

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Mum needs to put iPad on charge then give me suppervwalk me then one short walk before bed.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Walks are all over for today. I'm really tired anyway. Mum was trying to squish down this big soft thing so it fitted in the little bag. I tried to help by lying on it so it would go flatter and she told me to get off . It was so soft and I was just trying to help.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

so who missed me?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I missed you Willow. I missed you lots.Where did you go?
Have you got another boyfriend and didn't want to talk to me.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I missed you Willow. I missed you lots.Where did you go?
> Have you got another boyfriend and didn't want to talk to me.


never jet!!!! i had to stay look after mum cos she was a bit poorly but i be here! xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

My mum dragged me all the way to that stoopid bedience and it wasn't even on tonight  Silly mummy.

I told Buster about your ghosts Jet!

Hey Willow! I missed you but not as much as Jet I don't think

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Aww Willow, you're so lovely xxxxx

Yeah I don't get it either Bumble, she doesn't believe in ghosts, but doesn't want to ever see one. So I can't work out why she wants to get one to make the garden nice.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

love youuuuuu jet! 

whats this about ghosts?!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Who's got ghosts????? 

Aren't they those funny mini donkey things that go maaaaaaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

That's them Kenzie! Except they can go through walls too 

I think they have horns too like a car does :blink: they sound awful, but when my mum told me she said she thought it was all a brilliant idea :yikes:

*hides under bed*

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

luv you too Willow:001_wub::001_wub:
Mum can't do the garden any more and she wants it nice and clear so I've got room to play.Hooman gardiners rip her up and don't do the job but she still has to pay lots of money. so if the ghosts will come and eat all the stuff and clean all the weedy stuff away, then I'll have somewhere to play.
But she don't believe in ghosts, even though she's scared of them . It's all too much for my little brain to work out.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I think they're half invisabubble sheeps things that go honk when you press their wheels, Jet buddy :blink:

I'm worried about Buster - he went to a tent ages ago and he hasn't been back  

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

My brains turning to mush with all this talk of ghosts and invisibubble sheep walking through walls and getting lost in tents.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> My brains turning to mush with all this talk of ghosts and invisibubble sheep walking through walls and getting lost in tents.


So is mine Jet.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I think they're half invisabubble sheeps things that go honk when you press their wheels, Jet buddy :blink:


  

You're scaring me Bumby :crying:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> You're scaring me Bumby :crying:


Snuggles upto Kenzie don't worry anything comes after you it will have to get by me first buddy.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Got to go now gang, mum wants an early night coz she's tired. Talk to you all tomorrow.

Night Willow, I'll have nice dreams about us running through the fields together, and then shareing treats.:001_wub::001_wub: xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Got to go now gang, mum wants an early night coz she's tired. Talk to you all tomorrow.
> 
> Night Willow, I'll have nice dreams about us running through the fields together, and then shareing treats.:001_wub::001_wub: xxxxx


Night night Jet buddy sleep well.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry I fell asleep I was so tired. But off to work with mum soon can't wait . Ghosts walk through walls


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Have fun at your mum's work Buster!

I can't believe my mum woke me up this early :Yawn:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Morning buddies.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't want to be up this early either. I think I'll just sleep under the desk


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm bored.I want to go out right now, but mum keeps saying in a bit, in a bit coz she's busy. The sun is shining, the birds are singing, the skwirils are out there just waiting to be chased and I'm stuck in the house.
On the bright side though I got an extra treat!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Hi Busty, work isn't all it's cracked up to be is it  

I had a great morning, I met my friend Digby who's a black labdoor and we played together. First he chased me, and then I chased him, and then he chased me, and then I chased him, and then I had to stop because I swallowed a leaf and had to cough it up


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Morning buddies!

I'm sorry for scaring you Kenzie :crying: I wont let the ghosts get you.

You can come out with us Jet if you can get out of the pooter

Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Bumble, that would be fun, but I don't know how to get out to get to you. 
But it's ok coz she said, promise just 5 more minuites and she never, ever says promise if she doesn't mean it. I think we might be going to [email protected] as well, coz she said those babbly balls sound like fun.
Going to get my collar and lead and wait patiently like a good dog now (yeah as if)
See you all later.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Oooo mum ordered me a babbly ball this morning too, it is going to come with the postman when he brings my dog food  The postman is also going to bring me a new harness coz I'm getting hot in the one I've got.

Hi Bumby :001_wub: I know you'll always protect me


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

I think you have to come through the printer thing 

I've just found my bababababble ball again! It made mum jump 

Morning Kenzie by the way :001_wub:

Morning Buster buddy! Morning Diesel

xxxx


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hiya all my Pals...

I've got a babbleball - but my Mum's not put any new batteries in it, it's great, made all these random strange other animal noises whenever I got close to it...

You all sound like you're having a lot more fun then me  I'd went on an ONLEAD walk today and then back to the vets. They took the sock thingy off my foot and then put it on again 

I haven't been able to have a good run now for the past 4 days and my mum says I still have to take it easy till at least the end of this week. Worst thing is that when I see my mates I have to walk the other way.

here's a pic of me with my sock on waiting to get onto the pooter....










and now she's nagging me to log off.....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I had fun apart from the getting up early bit. I got lots of cuddles and petting and got to play with other dogs but one of them was so tiny I thought it was a little mini Kenzie but mum said it was a maltese. I was good all day but the ringing was annoying.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Hi woody buddy! Why would they take it off then put it back? They can never make their minds up can they 

What's an narness Kenzie?

I see Kenzies everywhere Buster, but they're never her :frown2: 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I see a lot of them too but Kenzie would have to get one of those metal bird things to come see me so it's never her .

I hope your paw feels better soon Woody I can't imagine not being able to go for real walks that long


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

A narness is a funny thing that mum puts on me when we go for a walk, it's kinda like a coat but not quite all there, and mum puts my lead onto it. Most of the time I walk nicely or mum lets me run around by myself, but sometimes when I see other dogs or human puppies I get really excited and try to get to them and hurt my neck, which is why I need the narness 

Hi Woody! Sorry about your foot  But you look snuggly on the sofa 

Hey Buster, I think my mum eats those maltese things!  That's what it says on the red packets she gets from the soopermarkit :blink:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Mum's tooked a video of my kitten friend - she's crazy that cat :frown2:

It's gility tonight 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

no this was a little white dog like you Kenzie but smaller with really really long fur she was so cute. Those maltese things are chocolate aren't they? Mum gives me one sometimes


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Whew! That's ok then - I thought my mum was eating doggies! :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hiya Kenzie, Bumby and Buster... you guys are so lucky getting so much time to spend on the pooter... my mum only allows me to pop on every now and then coz she's doing other stuf on it, her stuf is much more boring than this... 

Oh why did my Mum make me put up that photo of me in the sock - look at me dribbling (like an old man) - I'm never gonna get a girlie looking like that.

My mum is so strict, she won't give me them maltesey things, not allowed any chocolates since I ate a whole box of them last christmas, but she did leave them lying on the table tempting me. That time I had to get my stomach pumped.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

My mum sometimes chews on my crocodile chew :blink: She says they're lovely.

I think I know what the narness is now, you had it on in your video. I hadn't thought about it being too hot in the summer  that's super cute Kenzie :001_wub:

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Yeah that's the one Bumb! Mum says because it's made of fleas it will be really hot in the summer because I'm little and it covers lots of my body.

My mum doesn't give me choclit either Woody, she says it's bad for me but I think she just wants to eat it all herself! 

She sometimes pretends to chew on my bones and toys to try to make me chew on them, but I can tell she's just pretending to chew them, I'm not stoopid


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

I'm sure you will Woody! My mum said you were really hamsome, but I couldn't see any ham at all 

The only girls who play with us are Kenzie and Willow and they're both taken  but sometimes Bella comes to say hi, she's a beagle and she's very pretty

xxxx


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> My mum doesn't give me choclit either Woody, she says it's bad for me but I think she just wants to eat it all herself!
> 
> She sometimes pretends to chew on my bones and toys to try to make me chew on them, but I can tell she's just pretending to chew them, I'm not stoopid


that's must be it Kenzie, sell fish - your mum sounds just like mine, cept I don't give her chance to chew my bones...



Eroswoof said:


> The only girls who play with us are Kenzie and Willow and they're both taken  but sometimes Bella comes to say hi, she's a beagle and she's very pretty
> 
> xxxx


don't mind sharin... which one is Willow? My mum is thinking of gettin me a sister someday and she says her name will be Willow. Why rn't there more girls here - are they shy?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

*Worried about Kenzie in snow*

Please, please don't go in snow
You might not be found and I'd never know
Please don't go out in frost,
I'm really scared in case you get lost
If you go out when the ground is white
You might not come back and I'd not know you were alright
Please only go out in the sun
It's much more safe and lots of fun
But if you DO go out and get cold and shiver
Don't stop and worry or start to dither
I'll be here to warm you up,
Lots of love
Bumble pup
xxxx​


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum doesn't give me much chocolate I think she wants to keep it all to herself as well . I don't know why there aren't more girl dogs around either


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

I'm not sure either Woody, I think maybe they ARE shy.

Willow owns carla-jade, my mums hooman best friend.

She's a whippet and she's getting weeded to Jet

xxxx


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> She's a whippet and she's getting weeded to Jet
> 
> xxxx


I'm so jealous... Whippet's are fun as they love to RUN like me


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> *Worried about Kenzie in snow*
> 
> Please, please don't go in snow
> You might not be found and I'd never know
> ...


oh wot a sweet poem - I can tell that you're really in luv :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

We write each other poems quite a bit  My mum saves them all 

I'm sure Willow would love to run about with you anyway Woody! She's got sooooo much energy. She does have a sister actually! Called Bramble, but she doesn't use the pooter 


xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

*My Best Friend*

If I'm ever feeling scared or feeling kinda blue,
Or if I'm cold or feeling sick, I know just what to do.
Coz out there in the night I know I've got a little friend,
Who'll be there to cheer me up on those nights that seem to never end.
He's a caring, kindly little dog who always makes me smile,
And he reminds me when I'm feeling down, life really is worthwhile.
So if I'm ever feeling scared or just a little blue,
I know that darling Bumble, I can always count on you.

McKenzie xxx​


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Kenzie :001_wub: that made my mums eyes leak 

Here, you can have this *crinkly squeaky octopus* it's my favourite 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

I'm glad you liked it Bumby  Your poem made my mum's eyes leak too, which was embarrassing because we're at her work!  What is it with leaky mums 

Thanks for your octopus  You can play with my pink squeeky pig 

I'll keep watch for a girl dog for you Woody!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

What a judge of character and does anyone know how I'm good at it? Mum just said I was a good boy because ages ago I snapped at someone, I may have drawn a little blood but he jumped into the car in the dark and scared me. Mum was cross then and now she says I was a good boy . I'm so confused


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Yey! Thanks Kenzie! Me and Buster were trying to work out why they leak but we're not sure 

Mum says I'm one of those too Buster but I don't know what it really means, some hoomans just don't seem nice so I try and tell my mum I don't like them, I think it's to do with that. It's a good thing though buddy

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know why they leak either and it's not just when they're upset they're so strange.

Oh is that what it is? That is a good thing


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Good news mum didn't get the col thing turned out to be that bad hay fever thing.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Glad your mum's not sick. I think mine is she's so pale


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Ah that's good Diesel buddy! What's wrong with your mum Buster 
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know  auntie Maggie called and now she's really pale and doesn't look well


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Glad your mum's not sick. I think mine is she's so pale


I hope she feels better soon Buster.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Sending her lots of licks Buster buddy, look after her pup

Hi Diesel

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I am and lots of cuddles too. Always makes them feel better


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Sending her lots of licks Buster buddy, look after her pup
> 
> Hi Diesel
> 
> xxxx


Hi Bumble buddy.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

I wonder if Jets got his bababababble ball yet 

I hope he likes it 

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiya, not been home long. we've been out for ages.Mum let me have a run on the fields before we went to [email protected], coz she said she didn't want me disgracing her in the shop, whatever that means. I didn't get a babbally ball, coz they didn't have any in, so I got a ziggy zaggy ball instead. I'm not sure if I like it, coz it's alive.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Oh wow what's it do Jet? I've got gility in half an hour now *excited*

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

It's alive??? :yikes:

I had SUCH a yummy dinner, I got some funny fishy stuff inside my kong, it was delishus.

My mum is a bit sick today too  She said she's got a sore froat and a locked nose and a headake. I dunno what any of that means but it sounds bad :blink:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It walks around on its own. I'm not sure if I like it. Do you think it might have ghosts in it Bumby?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

I love fish Kenzie, we have so much in common 

I hope your mums okay Kenzie 

I think it might have ghosts in it Jet  Maybe you can get them out if you mess with it? 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A ball that moves around on it's own  I don't ever want that. Fish is yummy I haven't had any in a while though


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope your mum feels better soon Kenzie.
I get sardines in oil once a week,it's my very favrit meal. I lick the bowl so clean, I end up chasing it round the room just to get the lastest little drop out, it's just the yummyest.
I'm not sure about this ziggy zaggy ball at all, balls that move around on their own , that's not right is it. It must have ghosts or something in it.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

:Yawn: I'm back buddies 

Have you made friends with the ghost ball yet Jet?

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

My mum is watching that emergency vets.there is a puppy on with that parvo thing.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't think it likes me, coz it won't go where I want it to. All my other balls roll in a nice line, but this one goes all over the place even when I haven't touched it. Have you got any idea how to get the ghosts out Bumby?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

My mum can't watch that Diesel 

I don't know Jet :crying: maybe they came in from your garden 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't think they came from the garden, coz the ball hasn't been outside. But they could have come in the house if they're invisibubble. 
How did you gilaty go, did you have fun?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

It was great fun  

A new dog was there called Alfie and he was hugeeee, he just stepped over the jumps 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> It was great fun
> 
> A new dog was there called Alfie and he was hugeeee, he just stepped over the jumps
> 
> ...


Glad you had fun Bumble buddy.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Diesel!!

Where's everyone else gone? :blink:

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Thanks Diesel!!
> 
> Where's everyone else gone? :blink:
> 
> xxxx


Maybe they are all on walks.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm back 

Mum had a really busy night at work so I've been sleeping.

Were you really speedy at gility Bumby?

I'm still feeling a bit scared of those invisdable ghosts :blink:


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Thanks Diesel!!
> 
> Where's everyone else gone? :blink:
> 
> xxxx


Hey Bumpy - I'm here again, heard you had gility, bet you had a great time - am feeling just a little jealous.

Mum keeps telling me that I can practise my "contacts" booooooooooorin..... :bored:


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back
> 
> I'm still feeling a bit scared of those invisdable ghosts :blink:


Hey Kenzie - wot are them then? If they're invisdable how do u no they are there! do they smell?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Hi Kenzie :001_wub: Hi Woody!

Jetsmum brought the ghosts! She wants them to help her in the garden, they've got horns and they say baaaa but they can walk through walls  

Now they've got into Jets ball somehow 

It's all very confoosing 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Hi Kenzie :001_wub: Hi Woody!
> 
> Jetsmum brought the ghosts! She wants them to help her in the garden, they've got horns and they say baaaa but they can walk through walls
> 
> ...


I'm weally weally confoosed     Please explain, how do I know if them ghosts are in my place ?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/162894-can-goats-do-gardening.html

That's them buddy  xxxx


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/162894-can-goats-do-gardening.html
> 
> That's them buddy  xxxx


ohhhhh them  - I have seen them b4 but they had glarey eyes and wouldn't stop staring at me and making this strange noise - I didn't like them much......... I hope my mum don't put one in my garden.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Yup and their horns go honk and they've got wheels, ay Bumby? And they're invisdable and can go through walls, that's how they got into Jets ball


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

These ghost thingys are getting scarier by the minute . Sorry mum was on facebook or something so couldn't get on


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Yup and their horns go honk and they've got wheels, ay Bumby? And they're invisdable and can go through walls, that's how they got into Jets ball


Kenzie my little brain just can't taking all this  the things that I saw that went baaaaaaaa, will how do they go thru walls and I didn't see no wheels - Jet's ball must be hugefor them to get in it!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe the ghost thingys that walk through walls and stuff are different than the ones you met. After all if you met them they're not just silly stories like mum says


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Maybe the ghost thingys that walk through walls and stuff are different than the ones you met. After all if you met them they're not just silly stories like mum says


that must be it then, lots of different ghosty thingys out there and inside some places but not mine, nothing comes in my house without me knowing it.

I'm off to dream bout them now

nighty night all.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Hmm maybe there's good ghosts that eat the garden and bad ghosts that are invisdable?  But I still don't know about Jet's ball.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe Jet's ball just moves around because it's got those battrees in it.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

I'm so confoosed  why can't everything just be nice and simple  

You might be right about them battrees Buster, maybe its them and not the ghosts 


Is anyone doing anything fun tomorrow?

Night Woody, sweet dreams

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok got it now I think. Mum said that GHOSTS are the made up things that walk through walls etc. Apparently they're meant to be dead hoomans

GOATS are the thingys that clear gardens and they're some kind of animal and not dead or scary at all


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Ohhhhhh I get it Buster! You're so smart 

I don't want our mums to get ghosted :crying:


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not mum just told me. I don't see how they can get ghosted if they're just made up stories


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hiya jet! 

yeha theres me & bramble- she be my sister. i wuvs her but we fight lots. 

ive been sick twice today- mum had to clear it up jsut after she had eaten


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

My mum has a voluntary job in ordsall hall and ghosts are in there. I hope she won't get ghosted.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Hi Willow buddy!!

Buster's solved our ghosts problem, it turns out they were just goats all along :blush:

I'm sure she wouldn't have minded, are you okay now?

Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope you're feeling better now Willow .
Don't worry Diesel mum says they're not real so they won't be scaring your mum


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah i had a wee but im all happy cuddled up in bed


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Mums going to see someone called gym tomorrow  Who's he?

Jets got a funny new ball, Willow

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I hope you're feeling better now Willow .
> Don't worry Diesel mum says they're not real so they won't be scaring your mum


Mum believes in them but she says they are all nice there.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But they sound really scary they're dead hoomans  and they can walk through walls


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> But they sound really scary they're dead hoomans  and they can walk through walls


Exactly and mum will be working in a building full of them.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Is she crazy?


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello , i had lost everybody , and i am weely weely sad .:crying: my mum has done a horrid thing today ,:blink:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

What did she do?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

We're here buddy, what's happened? 

xxxx


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

She is real mean , she got a man with BIG machines to cut down my BEST tree ,:cryin: and she took photos so she can show everyone it falling down , i am sooo upset , i loved that tree .:cryin:,,:cryin:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Is she crazy?


She seems excited I don't want her to go there. What should I do Buster. She has. Meeting there on Thursday.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

hobo99 said:


> She is real mean , she got a man with BIG machines to cut down my BEST tree ,:cryin: and she took photos so she can show everyone it falling down , i am sooo upset , i loved that tree .:cryin:,,:cryin:


Poor tree . What a mean mummy and imagine taking pictures 



danielled said:


> She seems excited I don't want her to go there. What should I do Buster. She has. Meeting there on Thursday.


I'm sure she'll be fine after all they're not real


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Poor tree . What a mean mummy and imagine taking pictures
> 
> I'm sure she'll be fine after all they're not real


I don't want her to go.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Aww sorry buddy, I wonder why she took it down  Maybe she's going to make hundreds of sticks for you :w00t:


Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Willow. I'm glad you're feeling better now. It nice getting all snuggly in bed. Do you sleep on your mums bed? I do, I keep her feet all nice and warm.
Phew Buster,I'm glad you sorted that out. Goats in the garden, not ghosts. I still don't know if I like this new ball or not. Maybe it does have batrees in it and not ghosts. I'll give it another try in the morning, but i don't think it likes me.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hey jet :001_wub: yeah i sleep with mym in her bed- i like ot lie on her if possible. im a snullg monster,. very tired now thugh so time to leave my bed & go to hers :Yawn: xxxx


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Eroswoof said:


> Aww sorry buddy, I wonder why she took it down  Maybe she's going to make hundreds of sticks for you :w00t:
> 
> Bumb
> xxxx


Nope , its going to be cut in lumps then burnt ,how stupid ,


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Night Willow, sweet dreams xxxx

Has Kenzie gone? 

Why would your mum burn it  Is she cold?


xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night Willow:001_wub::001_wub: have nice dreams.xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Are you and your mum still about Jet buddy 

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah we still here.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

And what are you up to Jet buddy? I'm going on the Great Norf dog walk, but all my walks are great 

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is that one of those really, really long walks. Where lots of dogs walk together?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Mum says last year over 18,000 dogs did it :yikes: that's even more times than I bark in a day 

Are you very barky Jet?

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I dont think I've seen that many dogs in my life.
I'm mums guard dog, so I bark when people come near the house or knock on the door. But I'm more of a talker really,I have good long talks with mum.She looks as if she understands and laughs a lot. She's trying to teach me to sing with her too.
Hahaha sometimes when we get a delivery man calling and by the time mum gets the door open, hes' holding the gate closed from the outside.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Mum says I'm the noisiest thing she's ever known but I don't think she minds really. If she ever goes out without me (which she hardly ever does) she always says it was too quiet and boring without me.

Are you a licky dog? I lick everything and I LOVE kisses 

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've not always been a licky dog, but since I realised how happy it makes hoomans, specially mum, I do it more. And yes it is nice , but I love cuddles much more. Mum and me cuddle up on the settee most nights and watch the telly box.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

I like cuddles :001_smile: I like my little chest and back leg being stroked best  

Have you noticed that cats vibrate and make a funny noise when they get stroked  I've never felt like doing that, have you?

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Morning buddies. If I go offline it is because mum is busy putting together and editing the ordsall hall story for the guided tours they will be doing there that is the place she is volunteering at.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Morning guys :Yawn: mum's off to work so I snuck on here. So how are you all today?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Morning guys :Yawn: mum's off to work so I snuck on here. So how are you all today?


Hi Buster I'm good.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Morning morning morning everyone!

Mum says today is winsday and tomorrow is fursday and on fursday she doesn't have to work!!! I can't wait 

I like licking too Bumby, I give my mummy lots of kisses. I'd like to give you a kiss 

What are you going to do today without your mum Buster?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's a t work for ages and then we're going to do training something about levels . I love giving kisses


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

morning to all my pals.... today should be my gility day but Mum says I can't go :crying: but has promised to take me for a nice walk - the sun is shining and the birds are singing and I'm feeling very happy today. 

you all have a nice day whatever you're up to.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

woody10 said:


> morning to all my pals.... today should be my gility day but Mum says I can't go :crying: but has promised to take me for a nice walk - the sun is shining and the birds are singing and I'm feeling very happy today.
> 
> you all have a nice day whatever you're up to.


Mum has just been working on that story thing for that place she is volunteering at.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Morning buddies :Yawn: that was a ugeeeeeee walk

Morning Kenzie, I'd like that 

Morning Woody, Buster, Diesel, Jet, Willow

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Morning buddies :Yawn: that was a ugeeeeeee walk
> 
> Morning Kenzie, I'd like that
> 
> ...


Hi Bumble buddy.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Morning Diesel! Does your mum start at the ghosts place today? 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Morning Diesel! Does your mum start at the ghosts place today?
> 
> xxxx


No she is going there for a meeting tomorrow. She starts a week on sunday.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

That ages away  I bet it'll go quick though  Is she excited buddy?

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> That ages away  I bet it'll go quick though  Is she excited buddy?
> 
> xxxx


She is excited but I'm not.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Morning Willow xxxx. Morning everyone. We're waiting for the food man to come with our shopping. I hope he's got something nice for me. But it means we can't go anywhere until he's been.
I'm going to try and make friends with my new ball again, later, I hope it wants to be friends coz I like all balls.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Afternoon buddies.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Hi buddies! I had to go out with my mum. Where's Kenzie :crying: 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Hi woofsters!

I'm here Bumby :001_wub: 

I'm just about to eat my dinner - tonight mum's giving me my dry stuff with an egg 

She was being silly earlier though, saying 'Stick Em Up!' and making me stand up on my back legs  Silly mum.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

My mum isn't too pleased. Her aunty killed mums gava plant I think.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Where is everyone today???


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im here!!!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

I'm here Kenzie buddy.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Buddies? 


xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Buddies?
> 
> xxxx


im here but my mum says her best mate isnt replying to her


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Hi Bumby.

Wow what a night! Mum says she was run off her feet, whatever that means! 

What did you do today?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Hiya buddies.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone. Hi Willow:001_wub: I've been busy today with a minty bone mum got me when we were at [email protected] yesterday and the day's just flown by. I've not even tried to make friends with my new ball.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im so tired but bed soon. hey jet- we could play with the ball together


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That would be awesome Willow. I'm sure it would be friends with you and not go off on its own. I just don't think it wants to be my friend.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

it will love you jet dont worry  xx


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

My mum printed out pages of stuff today said it was for guided tours at that ghost place.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope so Willow, it's just a bit strange, I've never had a ball run away from me before. 
Ooo, I've had a thunk, do you think it's scared of me?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww maybe jet! but i bet you wll be jsut good mates


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll try again tomorrow,and be more gentle so it won't be scared of me.
I'm sure you would be able to make friends with it coz you're so pretty


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww fank youuuu jet! i be tired now so i gotta go jump into my mums bed  see you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night then Willow, have lovely dreams:001_wub::001_wub:xxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

night night lovely jet :001_wub: im on mums bed with my ears all sticky up! see you tomorrow xx


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Morning buddies.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Good morning dogsters 

I just got back from a walk to the park. I hadn't been to the park for ages coz of that season thingy. I saw lots of dogs - I met a springa who wanted to say hi but his dad pulled him away, and a boxa who ignored me, and a little curly dog that said hi and one that was angry at me  and a terria who said hi but didn't want to play. 

We were going to go into the woods but mum said there were some dodgy men and I'm not much protecshun  So we just played on the field instead.

But my tummy's all funny today coz of the chicken wing I had last night and I woke up at 5am and had a runny bum  But mum didn't mind because she doesn't have to work today so we got to sleep in.

How's everyone else?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

:crying: don't be poorly Kenzie

I'm annoyed because the suns gone and it's raining and I don't like to play out when it's raining even though mum tries to take me 

Jet buddy! My mums got you something  can I send it to you through the post? 


Morning Buster, Diesel, Woody, Willow

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Buddies? *looks about*

xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Bumby. Ooo I upset mum last night, I wet the bed. She was so cross and upset, I felt really bad about it so after she'd let me out 'just to make sure' I went and sat in the naughty corner all by myself, without being told to.
But it's all ok now coz I gave her kisses to say I was sorry. 
What are you doing today?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Oh Jet, don't feel bad buddy! I had a bad tummy last night and mum had to put on a load of washing at 5am  

Did you dream you were outside?

Kisses make everything better


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Mum went to that ghost place and phew so glad she is home safe she didn't get ghosted or did she her EMF meter thing went crazy.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mum thinks I just got too cumfy cozy under the duvet and didn't wake up in time. Just so mbarasing though.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Buddies save me all I'm here of mum is ordsall hall this ordsall hall that and Margerat Radclyffe this and Margerat Radclyffe that now.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Kenzie, you poor thing. I hope your tummy's better now.
Aw Bumby that's nice of your mum. I've never had anything sent to me through the post. Mum gets loads of stuff from shops in the pooter and they come through the post. It's xiting when parcels come and I try and help her open them.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

It's a babbababable ball like mine! Are you feeling better Kenzie  

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

My tummy's ok now 

Your mummy is really kind Bumble, buying Jet a babbbbbbbbbbble ball. I can't wait until mine gets here! Mum says it's on it's way


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

They're so much fun  

My kitten friend went to the vets today to get payed but she doesn't look happy about it at all and she's got a funny scar on her side  She doesn't want to play with me so I'm just cuddling her 

I'm glad you're feeling better Kenzie, I worry when you're poorly 


xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Your mum's really nice Bumby, buying me a prezzie. I wish I could give her kisses and cuddles to say thank you.
I didn't know animals could get payed, I thought it was something that only hoomans did. I know auntie loves it when she gets payed, she even has a speshull day every month called payday. She doesn't have any scars though, I don't think.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

She wont mind Jet, buddy as long as you have fun  When Kenzie gets hers we can compare noises  

I always thought being payed was good too  She gets to eat chicken and scrambled egg but I've got some too so it's not too bad. I just got a biscuit stucked in my throat and my mum panicked  :

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I saw some one on the telly box who was choking and they gave him something called the hymlick manooover and the food that was choking himflew out of his mouth. Did your mum do that to you Bumby?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

She stuck her fingers in my mouth and fished it out  It was so undignified :frown2: 

My kitten keeps following me around and cuddling up to me, I don't fink she'll want to get payed again

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Don't choke Bumby  I don't want you to get deaded :crying:

I choked on a denta-stix once but mum pulled it out.

Sorry about your kitten


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

I wont Kenzie  Mum says she'll always love me so that must mean I'll never be deaded 

I think my kitten is feeling a bit better now. I'm being ever so gentle with her, I know when they're poorly.

I want to go out and play but it's too rainy 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi guys sorry been awfully busy today "helping" mum with uni work. I hate the rain I'm so glad it's stopped here why would the crazy hoomans go out in it?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Hi Buster buddy, I wondered where you were. Hoomans can't do anything by themselves can they? 

I don't know - she keeps going to the door as and acting really excited but I'm not going 


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not without close supervision and the occasional asking to throw my ball so she wouldn't get too bored no. I don't get why she's doing it if it's so hard but she says it will get more money for treats well I'm all for that. Mum's given up trying to get me to go out for more than going to the toilet in the rain I never do. Why would I want to get my paws wet just because she's crazy?

Sorry about you little kitty friend is she feeling better?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Exactly buddy, you're spot on. She goes out with shoes on and expects my paws to get cold and wet, it's not on at all.

I think she's feeling a bit better now, she's jumping about and mum keeps telling her to stop but she's not listening 


xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

You guys are wusses - a bit of rain never hurt any dog


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

But it makes my fur frizz :crying:

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum says something like I'm supposed to be a tough rugged terrier and yet I hate the rain . It's awful why does water fall out of the sky anyway?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Mum says rain makes the grass grow :blink:

Maybe you should wear a jumper Bumby so you don't go all frizzy. Mum knitted me one


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I won't go out in the rain unless it's just a quick toilet break in the garden. Mum's given up on trying to take me out on the lead coz I just won't go, I put all my weight on my my back paws and she can't move me. I know it's norty, but I don't like getting wet.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

I don't know Buster, I think it's like the water fountain though, your mum has to switch it on at the mains.

:w00t: if it makes the grass grow do you think it'd make me grow?! I'll stand in it if it does


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But how can water make the grass grow?  There's plenty of grass here we don't need any more yet it rains all the time


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

I'm not sure buddy, I didn't know it did until Kenzie said so. 

Mum thought it was gility tonight but it isn't  I got all excited too. She thought it was friday :

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Rain might make grass grow, I don't know. But it doesn't make hoomans grow, otherwise my mum would be taller instead of just small, coz it rains a lot here.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

That's probably true Jet buddy, my mum is teeny but she's always in the bath. Oh well I'll just stay this size then :crying:


xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

You're the perfect size Bumby, you don't need to grow. Well, the perfect size for me anyway :001_wub:

Mum says the grass drinks the rain like we drink water. But I haven't ever seen any grass with mouths and tongues 

My bottom is still running


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor Kenzie I hope you get better soon . I've never seen grass with mouthes either how do they drink the water? Maybe that's why mum is so small she never drinks water


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

are you okay Kenzie? Shall I try and come through the pooter to you?

I don't like the sound of grass having a mouth, I don't want to get bitted 


xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

poor you kenzie! hope your ok quickly

awwww hey jet. hope your ok if you wet the bed? please be ok!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

I'm ok, but I think my bottom has a mind of it's own 

It gets worse - now my mum says the grass drinks the rain through the ground  I think she's finally lost her brain


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Through the ground . Kenzie I think your mum may be spending too much time with Bumby's mum she's starting to say such silly things as well


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

My mum has really lost her mind, she's going to get on a 2 wheeled thingy and ride home and back :frown2: I'm going nowhere - I'm staying in here with my granddad


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

2 wheely thing? Are these hoomans determined to hurt themselves? I've seen those things they don't look very safe


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

That sounds crazy Bumble. Where do hoomans get all these crazy ideas from?  Why does she need wheels when she's got feet?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

I just don't know :frown2: it must be dangeroose because she puts a stupid hat on 


xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Willow. I'm ok thanks it was just a axident. I'm so mbarased about it. I could just dig a hole and jump in it. I just don't do that!!!!!!
I hope your bums ok now Kenzie.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

She's back. She turned the pooter off before she went 

Hi Willow!

How are you Kenzie? xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

My mum has one of those things with two wheels.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

I think I'm ok Bumble  Hopefully I can make it through the night 

I'm glad your mum didn't get broken when she had them wheels on 

You mum must be a bit crazy too Diesel!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

How can hoomans ride those things? They just do not look safe :blink:. I hope you're feeling better soon Kenzie and any other furries that are sick. Now off to bed I'm so tired :Yawn: and I'm off to work again tomorrow. I mightn't get much sleep with the phone ringing and the mean people on them yelling at mum


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Remember when you nearly got wheels :scared: 

I hope you'll be alright Kenzie  If not then I'll come and cuddle you 

xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

I'd like a cuddle from you Bumble  I bet you're very snuggly with all that fur 

Maybe my mum gave your mum the wheels that she was going to give me :blink:

Have a good sleep Buster  Hope mean people don't ring your mum  I bet if you growled at them you'd scare them away.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Its not even her fault but the mean people are still mean . They're customers or something so they can


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

I think if you chew through the wire then they wont be able to shout at her, you could try that  Sweet dreams Buster 



I'm really snuggly Kenzie  One of my favourite places to sit is on my mums shoulder and then she leans her head on me, she says I'm the comfiest pillow ever 


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Then her boss might be mad and she's scary . Ok really off to bed now goodnight everyone


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night Buster, you give your mum extra cuddles if people are being mean to her that'll make her feel better.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Night Busty.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Has everyone gone to bed?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

I'm here Kenzie! *bats with paw*

xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm here too.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Hi Jet buddy!

Mum says she's going to get a bumble ball :scared: 

Is she replacing me? :crying:


xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

She'd never replace you Bumby, coz she luvs you so much.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Phew! I was really worried for a minute 

I want my kitten to play with me but she still can't  can you come and play chase instead Jet?


xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know how to get through the pooter or I would come and play with you. We could lots of fun playing chase, specially if Willow and Kenzie could come too.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I did go to bed just came back can't sleep. If those metal bird things would let me fly I would be going to play with Bumby soon with mum . 

What happened to your little kitty friend?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

That'd be amazing Jet :w00t: 

Welcome back Buster buddy, it's normally just me and Jet at this time of night! Mums cross at those metal birds because they wont bring you to see me 


She went to get payed so she can't have any kittens :smile: She's feeling lots better now but she's realllllyyyy sleepy and boring 


xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't get why they'll take me realllly far away to Croatia but they won't fly me to you . Oh I was really tired when mum had me operated on so I couldn't have puppies I'm sure she'll be ok soon.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

She'll probably feel better after a good nights sleep, don't you think Bumby. And I still can't work this payed thing out. Buster you're the clever one do you know what it means?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She can't have kittens anymore I think.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Can't the crows fly to see you Buster?

I don't think she can have puppies now either. Mum says I've looked after her really well though so I'm proud 


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No I think it's another country I'm not sure. But we have to get in a metal bird thing to go there

Don't cats have kittens not puppies?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Buster, you really are clever aren't you.
I think mum's going up to bed soon coz she's making her last hot drink. I hope she lets me back on the bed tonight, I'm really worried she might not. My basket is real nice and comfy, but not as comfy as sleeping on mums bed with my head on her feet, or cuddleing up to her big squishy bum.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

You're right Jet, she seems better each time she wakes up 


I'm not sure Buster buddy, I've got kittens and I'm a dog 


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes but I thought baby cats were called kittens and baby dogs were puppies .

I have to go to the vet soon and get icky injections . I don't like the vet but I have to get them to go away or I'll have to stay in a tiny kennel for 6 months with no walks


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Right I'm off now guys, see you tomorrow


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

that'd be horrible  I don't like jections either  I hated having my tato chip, I cried  At least it means you can go with your mum to see the crows 

I'm sure she'll let you sleep on the bed Jet, your mum adores you, she's probably forgotted about it now anyway, you know what hoomans are like


xxxx


Night Jet buddy, sweet dreams xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodnight Jet. Mum's going to bed now so I'll be off too.

I couldn't be in a kennel for 6 months and I get to spend 2 weeks just me and mum and possibly my new sister . I can cope with a few injections


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

I think we can cope with anything between us 

Night Buster buddy, I'm going to sniff around here for a bit

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Morning buddies.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Morning guys at work lying at mum's feet. Now as long as no mean people yell at her


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Morning guys at work lying at mum's feet. Now as long as no mean people yell at her


Hi Buster buddy.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi buddies

sorry I've not been around much the past couple of days - but Mum's says she's been real busy. 

Hope you are all keeping well and enjoying the weather.

I'm just off to the vets - Mum says they're going to take my sock off, as it's is all healing well and it needs some air getting to it. Cant wait till I can run off-lead again. 

You all have a great day

Lots of Wags...
Woody


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

woody10 said:


> Hi buddies
> 
> sorry I've not been around much the past couple of days - but Mum's says she's been real busy.
> 
> ...


Good luck at the vet thing buddy.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Morning buddies. Morning Kenzie :001_wub:

Glad they're taking your sock off again Woody, you'll be back at gility again soon 


How is everyone?

My kitten is better, she stole 2 balls of granddads string and he shouted at ME  but mum stood up for me :glare:

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Morning buddies. Morning Kenzie :001_wub:
> 
> Glad they're taking your sock off again Woody, you'll be back at gility again soon
> 
> ...


Hi Bumble buddy.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Morning Diesel, how's you today?

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Morning Diesel, how's you today?
> 
> xxxx


I'm good. Mum let that cat in again fed him and he has gone out again now.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Hi Bumble 

I'm glad you're getting your sock off Woody.

Guess what........ my babbly ball came!!! And I LOVE it! It makes all these funny noises when I chase it around


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

:w00t: it's brilliant fun isn't it? 

What noises have you worked out so far? 

My mums poorly and I'm being super attentive, even more than usual 


xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Hi Bumble
> 
> ...


Hours of fun for you then Kenzie buddy.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Oh sorry you're mum's not feeling good Bumby  Give her kisses from me 

There's LOTS of different nanimals in my babbley ball, there's a dog and a cow and a pig and some birds and a lion and a nellyfant. But there's one strange high noise and I can't figure out what it is


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

She says thanks Kenzie 

:blush: A really high pitched noise? It might be me :blush: 

xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Mum said maybe it's a dolfin but I dunno


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

My last names dolphin :w00t: it IS me :w00t:

If you can open it I'll be able to play with you 


xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Oooooo Bumby you're in my ball :w00t: Maybe if I bite it really hard I can get you out! :glare:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm sorry your mums not well Bumble, give her a big cuddle and a licky kiss from me.
I'm off for my run on the fields now. The weather man on the telly box says it's going to rain and thunder today. I don't like rain and I really don't like thunder so I want to be back home before it all starts. 
How do they know what the weather is going to be like before it happens?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Get me out Kenzie :w00t: I wanna play 


I think they just guess Jet. If it funders your mum will look after you  did you have a better night last night buddy?


Kenzies bababababable ball came  and Woody is having his sock off

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Hi everyone. I'm sorry your mums not well Bumble, give her a big cuddle and a licky kiss from me.
> I'm off for my run on the fields now. The weather man on the telly box says it's going to rain and thunder today. I don't like rain and I really don't like thunder so I want to be back home before it all starts.
> How do they know what the weather is going to be like before it happens?


Don't worry Jet buddy mum says they are usually wrong so might not rain and thunder.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Oooo it fundered her the other day and I barked at it to make it go away 

My new narness came today too, mum says I'm poilt


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

I bark at it too and it DOES go away! Have you tried barking at it Jet?


Mum says I'm poilt but I've not got a narness so I can't be! Can you show us a photo when you wear it please 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

I'll get mum to take a photo, but you can't see much because my fur covers it 

Mum's a little bit grumbly though because she put the measure tape around me but it only just fits me  She said I'm not allowed to grow any more 

I bet you're poilt too Bumby, I think when our mums love us we get poilt  You've got all sorts of nice things like a water fountain and a babbbbbbble ball and even kittens :w00t:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

My mum is going on here two wheeled thingy when her mum gets home.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

bumbyyyyyy why your mum poorly???? hope she is ok *worries*

whats a babbleball????


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry I've not been on been too busy sunbathing with Leo he even licked me a few times . But it's raining now so we had to go inside


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Willow:001_wub:Hows you today?
Is your mum feeling better now Bumby, I hope she is.
How's Woody, has he had his sock off, I hope he's ok.anyone know?
Those babababable balls sound like good fun, I just know I'm going to love it.
It's thundered a bit ago and I don't like it, it always makes me shake. I don't do a lot of barking, I'm a guard dog and I only bark when strangers come to the house. I know I'm only little, but mum says I'm her special guard dog, and I take my duties very seriously.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm going to have to see can I get me one of these babble balls they sound like so much fun


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

what are they? i dont think my mum knows what they are 

we have wathced the lightening & heard the thunder


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're balls that make all kinds of different noises


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

I went to agility and boy! Was it fun!
It was only a practice but I still got to run
Then two other dogs came and they were just huge!
One had a red collar (mum called it rouge) 
One was a boy and one was a girl,
The girl really liked me and kept doing twirls
I ran and I played and she WAS lots of fun
But I sat down and told her
'Sorry, Kenzies my number one'

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the poem Bumble, I'm glad you didn't like that other girl more than me  I want to write you a poem back but I'm all leepy so I'll do it tomorrow :Yawn:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is anyone still up to talk to me for a bit.?
Suppose everyones in bed now?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Morning buddies.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Morning Diesel, morning everyone :Yawn:

I still love my babbley ball SO much (but not as much as I love Bumble) 

This is me and my bestest ball


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning all.... or is it afternoon - my Mum got up late this morning....

Just got back from my walk, I've had my sock removed and vet said all looking good - however now when I am walking my Mum puts this booty on - don't like it much - keeps on slipping down. I tried to lose it running in the crops but my silly mate found it and gave it back to my Mum....

still not allowed to do Agility for at least 2 weeks 

My mum still hasn't put new batteries in my Babblyball - I'm now going to nag her

hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Morning er afternoon everyone just woke up. Going to spend the day with mum she's supposed to be at that weeding thing but she's not going


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm glad your paws better Woody. Don't worry, you'll be back at your agility soon.
We've not been downstairs long, Mum couldn't get to sleep last night, she didn't go to bed till it was all light outside. So I had a lovely lie in today. It doesn't bother me when mum can't sleep, she justs sits on the sofa watching the telly box, or on the pooter so I just cuddle up next to her and go off to sleep. She calls me her armrest hahaha


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

It's very quiet here today.

*watches tumbleweed blow past and then realises it's bumby's fur*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm here just back from a walk I got yelled at by Bella again  and mum thinks it's funny because she's so tiny but she's scary

Thank you for the poem Bumby mum forgot to show me it last night. I don't think all toys are bad you're a great dog there's just some very mean ones around here


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, where is everyone today?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Do anyone of you feel demeaned, I think it means upset or ashamed, because your hoomans teach you tricks? Apparently it's wrong to teach dogs tricks but it's so much fun I love it. I'm going to have a go at learning to ride a skateboard when mum can get one my size the shame of it really .


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> It's very quiet here today.
> 
> *watches tumbleweed blow past and then realises it's bumby's fur*


My mum calls them bumbleweeds 



Nicky10 said:


> Do anyone of you feel demeaned, I think it means upset or ashamed, because your hoomans teach you tricks? Apparently it's wrong to teach dogs tricks but it's so much fun I love it. I'm going to have a go at learning to ride a skateboard when mum can get one my size the shame of it really .


Demeaneded?! Can you imagine my mum letting anyone be demeanding to me 

I love tricks, Buster buddy

Sorry I haven't been on the pooter, I went to gility again. My babbababable ball is like yours Kenzie but smoove

I'm glad your paw is better Woody! No more sock :w00t:

Hi Jet, Diesel, Willow *wags*

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But some people think our mum's are being mean teaching us tricks tricks are so much fun. There's a dog howling somewhere and I can't work out where . I think it's in the computer thingy


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I like learning things. I don't like tricks like spin and hi5, coz I don't see the point really. I like doing helping things. It's so much fun tidying up with mum and getting things for her. I can take her socks off, that's fun too coz she has smelly feet. We have a lot of fun together doing helping things. It makes her happy, and it makes me happy too coz I get lots of treats and extra cuddles for helping. What's demeening about that.
I wouldn't do it if I didn't want to.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Not another one stuck in the pooter :frown2:

I love to learn tricks Buster, they're sooooooo much fun. Plus it's not like we don't know how to do them already. I wonder what they'd think if they new we could type :blink:


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know we can never tell them we can type they might try to make us type all their posts. Off course we know what to do already it's so much more fun to get treats for doing it though


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Demeaning  That's just silly 

I like doing tricks coz my mum says 'good girl' lots and I get treats  And when I do my tricks for other people they make squeeky happy sounds


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Those squeaky noises the hoomans make are so funny mum makes them sometimes at the tv thingy. Mum's howling at me should I be worried? :blink:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Your mum's howling at you?  Maybe you should call the hooman vet! :blink:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

My mum squeaks all the time, other hoomans say she's over exciteabubble.

I let a friend, Comet the collie, play with my little squeaky heart today at gility and I think he's broked it :crying: I can't make it squeak anymore 


xxxx


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

my hooman spoils me too much. I got a dog bone and I got to go on a hike today.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think she's trying to get me to howl but I can't be bothered I don't howl.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Sorry about your toy Bumble 

I think hoomans call those funny sounds 'lafing'. Mum does it to me all the time


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The squeaking noises are funny I don't think it's lafing I think it's just what they do because they haven't got tails to wag when they're excited


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

It's okay Kenzie, I can still play with it and I've got nother things that squeak.

Hi Dave buddy! 

I'm going to help mum cook I think

Bumbly

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Mum has been onrollercoaster things today.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Did she have fun Diesel?

I helped mum cook and she dropped some cheese :w00t:

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Cheese!!! :drool: That's one of my most favouritist foods!

I'm glad your mum survived the rollermecoaster Diesel 

Mum's being boring and working tonight, but she says we can spend the whole day together tomorrow :thumbup:

How was gility Bumbly?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Gility was fun! I got videoded but mum says it'll be a week or so before I can watch it.

I love cheese too, but that liver cake from Percys mum  NOM! 

My babababable ball keeps making noises even when no ones with it 


Thanks for my poem Kenzie 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Mum enjoyed herself she came home wet from a water ride thing.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

I can't wait until I'm old enough to do gility. Mum says it won't be until we're in noozelind. I hope your mum puts you in the pooter doing your gility :w00t:

Mum was going to get me some of Percy's cake too but she says not yet coz my tummy is still a little bit funny 

I'm glad you liked you poem Bumb, it was all true


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

I just went on the webcam to see Bexy  how could she see me through the pooter?!

Do you like to jump now Kenz?

xxx


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

These pooters are confusing sometimes 

No Bumby, I still can't jump :frown2: I _almost_ do sometimes but not quite. But mum thinks maybe if she gets a jump and starts it really low and then makes it higher maybe I'll learn


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

That's how I started, now I have the double bar ones, but sometimes I'm sneaky and just walk under them or go through the middle one :glare: I think it's really funny. 

I got lost in the tunnel once too  I felled asleep in it and they couldn't get me out 


xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Mum has hiccups.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

*Bumble doing Gility*

He's as fast as light and just looks like a blur,
Blink and you'll miss the bundle of fur.
He jumps over the moon and flys amongst stars,
And can even conquer the double bars.
He speeds through tunnels with the utmost of ease,
And climbing the A-frame for him is a breeze.
You wouldn't believe how quick he can weave,
There's nothing that Bumble cannot achieve!

Kenzie xxx​


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You got lost and fell asleep in the tunnel Bumby,how big was it


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

My hooman likes posting and talking about me.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Even though you can't jump yet
It wont be long so please don't fret
If there's something you can't reach 
For example, yogurt (peach)
Then try and jump, have a go
But please don't hurt yourself, oh heavens no
If you try and somehow fail 
Then just put your paws on my tail
I'll jump up and pull you too
It would make my day to be a help to you 

Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

:blush: I just stood on the off button on the pooter :blush:

It was a normal tunnel but it was sooo dark and comfy I just couldn't help it :Yawn:


xxxx


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I just farted and my hooman is gagging. I couldn't help it.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Haha when I do that mum calls me fartypants and pulls her jumper over her nose!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

I do that Dave buddy but it really confooses me, I spin round and stuff trying to find where the noise came from 


xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Buddies? xxxx


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't know why it disgusts hoomans when I belch really loud in their face. Why don't hoomans find it cute?


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

My hooman asks me if I'm part cat when I 'purr'.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Have you got cat friends? I've got cats too buddy, they steal my toys and put things in my tail 


Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yay, I snuck back on. 
I'm not sure if I like cats or not coz mum won't let me chase them to find out if they want to play or not. Next doors cat is funny though, it talks. It says hello,oh and no. It makes people laugh when it talks.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Jet! My mum was just saying she wondered where you were 

They makes some crazy noises don't they :blink:

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I couldn't get back on, coz mum was busy.Sometimes I wonder if it would be easier to get on here if we told them what we do and how much fun we have talking to each other?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

I don't want my mum to check through my posts  She doesn't have facebook but I do, someone else runs my page for me :w00t:


xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't want her to find out about your girlfriend:wink:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

:blush: I don't want her to think there's anyone else, she gets really jealous 



xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, I suppose so.
I wish I had my own pooter though, then I wouldn't have to wait to talk to you. But it would need a bigger button to switch it on, this ones too small.I've tried but I can't do it coz my paws too big.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

I turned the pooter off by accident earlier :blush: Mum didn't mind though.

Did mum tell you what I can do with my nose? I can type dog :w00t: I can type loads with my paws but just dog with my nose, and it has to be on the laptop so it's on the floor

I hope she doesn't want to type pomerananianan :blink:

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow that's real clever. My nose is too big to type with, but I do ok with my paws cos the key thingys are big enough.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

I like having a small nose, I can get it everywhere. Do you like to bury things Jet? Do you like to dig?

I sometimes like to dig on the beach but then the big water bowl comes and fills them up 



xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't like digging, I like running and sniffing things out. If anyone has left a ball on the fields I'll find it. Hehe mum gets cross sometimes if I find one that's real old and broke up and stinky. She tries to take it off me, and I run away. She must like that game, coz she plays it every time.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Don't tell anyone Jet *deep breath* I'm not really too keen on balls :blush: Do you think I'm silly :blush: 

I can't really get my mouth round them. I love my babbabababable ball though but I like to chase it round with my paws. 

The cats had a ball once and I liked that one but mum said I couldn't have it because it was theres :

xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You don't like balls!!!!!!!
Couldn't you get your mum to buy you smaller ones? Ooooh there's nothing as good as the feeling of running around with a nice ball in your mouth.
So what toys do you like best then. I've got a honky fesent that I like, it makes a funny noise when I bite it.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

I like soft toys  I like to swing things round and round my head 

Weeeeeeee!!!!!!!!

My favourtist at the moment is my crinkly squeaky octopus (it looks nothing like a puss though  ) i can run round holding his legs :w00t: he has 8 paws  and some squeak and some don't so it's fun to work out which one squeaks. 

I've got a little heart with a ragger bit on that says prince and that was squeaky too but my friend bit through the squeak today 

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

A puss with 8 legs:scared: That's not right, that must be 2 pusses cos they only have 4 legs each.
my fesant is soft and I like to rag it for ages at a time. Mum says I look scary when I do that, but she laughs alot when she says it, so she doesn't really mean it.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Do you fink I might like a small ball maybe? Is there such a thing as a small tenace ball  I've got a hugeeeee soft cuddly ball, when I run around with it I can't see where I'm going because it's bigger than my head  

I like the little mental games too, I push things with my nose and paws to get the treats. Mum says they're meant to be tricky but I worked them all out in 5 minutes on Christmas day :w00t: mum just shook her head. 

I'd let you play with my octopus if you wanted a go 

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I think I've seen small balls at [email protected], but I'm not sure. I'll drop hints to mum to see if she knows where to find some.Mum does the old biskit under the cup trick, but I always get it right, it's boring now. We also play takeaway, that's a good game.She wraps a biskit in paper and more paper and then in a paper bag then I have to get it out. Not hard, but fun and I get a nice biskit.
Ooo thanks, I've never seen a puss with 8 legs before should be fun.
Got to go now, coz mums decided that AT LAST we're off to bed.
Night have nice dreams. Talk to you tomoz.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Night Jet buddy, I'm going to try to make my mum get some sleep now too or I'll never be able to get her up in the morning.

Thanks for playing with me shiny buddy
Sweet dreams
xxxxxx


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning all.... 

I love the peoms you write Bumpy, wish my Mum could teach me to put words together in such a way.

I can't imagine falling asleep in the tunnel, that really cracked me up  I go through it so fast it almost follows me. 

The sky cried so much here last night, I wouldn't go out for my last nightly visit to the garden and was desparate by the time my Mum finally appeared this morning. Now it's nice and bright again, in time for my walk. 

Have a great day Pals.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Morning buddies.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Hey buddies!

I just had my first ever iscreem! It was SO yummy but really cold and made my tongue all num


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Hey buddies!
> 
> I just had my first ever iscreem! It was SO yummy but really cold and made my tongue all num


Kenzie I love iscreem, speshly the softie, when my Mum has a cone she always leaves me the bottom bit.... yum yum


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

I go through it quick now, it was just that day it looked soooooo comfy :blush:

You had your iscreem Kenzie :w00t: I tolded you they were brilliant :w00t:


The sky barked today and growled for ages 


xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Guess what just happened :scared:


xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

What???


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

I was just sat here at my granddads, chewing on my croc....and a big black cat jumped through the window :scared: 

Then he hissed at me :scared:

Then he went to sleep on the window ledge  


xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Kenzie? Jet? Buster? Woody? Diesel?

ANYONE?! :crying:


xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Kenzie? Jet? Buster? Woody? Diesel?
> 
> ANYONE?! :crying:
> 
> xxxx


I'm here you ok Bumble.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Hi Diesel buddy! I'm fine, just got bored  How's you and how's your mum?


xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Hi Bumble, hi Diesel.

I got sardines for dinner and they were YUM.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

What are snardines  xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Hi Diesel buddy! I'm fine, just got bored  How's you and how's your mum?
> 
> xxxx


I'm good and mum is happy because I won the frisbee competition.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

They're funny slimey things that come in mato saus. I dunno what they are but they're YUM!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

I might try them :w00t: The sky is leaking again and I can't go out 


xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> They're funny slimey things that come in mato saus. I dunno what they are but they're YUM!


Mum said they are fish.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

You SHOULD try them Bumble :w00t:

You should come to my house, it's not leaking here.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

:w00t: Can I?! How do I get there 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Ummm I think you might need to go on the trane and then get off at the stashin and go strait down the hill and then you'll be here


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Mum is such hard work on tranes :frown2: she got so confoosed once that she suddenly started to eye leak. We walked round the statian for 2 hours :


xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Oh that's not good 

When I was a baby I used to go on the trane to puppy class.

I dunno how to get here in the car coz mum doesn't have one of them :frown2:


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Kenzie Jet Buster Bumpy Diesel and all the other pals reading this

I love Sundays, it' my bone day - had a lovely big juicy one today.

and I went for 2 long walks. I'm back off lead now although Mum says I still have to be careful when I am jumping around. That's not easy as there are so many bugs for me to jump up and try catch and the "swallows" (my faviourites) have returned. They like to play with me by swooping down, making me jump up and down in the fields so they can catch the bugs I disturb.

I've never been on a trane but I have chased them. Do U know they allow bigger dogs on tranes....? I'd luv to go on one - have to ask my Mum.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Mum has a sore toe.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

danielled said:


> Mum has a sore toe.


wot happened?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Hellooooooooooooooooo, any of you dogstars there? :frown5:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

My mums car broked 

I'm tired Kenzie :Yawn:

Mum says I'm going to a kite festival  

Woody buddy :w00t: you can go on a trane tell your mum :w00t:


xxxx


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> My mums car broked
> 
> I'm tired Kenzie :Yawn:
> 
> ...


Hope your mum gets her car fixed and it doesn't cost her too much - my mums got an old banger and she keeps saying that one day it will "die"... I hope not, I love her car

Don't know what a Kite Festival is, so can't help you out but if your Mum is takin you I am sure it will be loads of fun

Woopee I am so happy to learn that big dogs can go on trans as well - I shall tell my mum to take me.

I goin to c my best buddy, Merlin, tomorrow. Haven't seen him 4 over a week because we play hard and my Mum has been worried about my paw. I'm so excited, don't think I will be able to sleep tonite.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

I think it costs millions and millions and millions and MILLIONS to fix :frown2: 

Is Merlin a dog too or a different animal? I'm on my mums bed now :Yawn: It's bedience tomorrow night - so boring  I much prefer gility

xxxx


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I think it costs millions and millions and millions and MILLIONS to fix :frown2:
> 
> Is Merlin a dog too or a different animal? I'm on my mums bed now :Yawn: It's bedience tomorrow night - so boring  I much prefer gility
> 
> xxxx


Merlin is a dog who looks like me, everyone thinks we are brothers - some pics below

I agree - bedience is boring, since I've not been able to do gility my Mum's been doing lots of bedience but we don't go to classes anymore - bring on gility

I don't sleep on my Mum's bed - she moves too much and makes me uncomfortable - I sleep downstairs with all my toys....


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

He really DOES look like you  It's like one of those mirrors 

I've always slept on mums bed but I'm small and the begs hugeee so it's okay 

It wont be too long until you can do gility again now buddy. Are you and Merlin going somewhere speshul?


xxxx


----------



## furryfriendhut (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, animals do love our beds. Buying your pet a pet bed is thowing money down the drain!


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

We s go to this lovely place, with lot of trees for running round and chasing quirrels, there are streams where we play and our Mums throw treats for us, then we go up to this hugh field where we play ball and show off our tricks and we walk back round this big lake. It's so beautiful and lots of nice doggies there, but sometimes Merlin gets a little annoyed with other dogs, when they don't understand him.

At the end of the walk sometimes our Mums rest on the seats and eat Bacon Butties and we wait for left overs.

I do fun gility with just Merlin once a week (not in a class) - he's very good.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Off for a kip now... night, night all


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiya gang. What a flippin day I've had. Well it wasn't that bad really, it would have been quite good if it hadn't rained.
I can't believe some of you guys have never had sardines.They are the most yummy scrummy food ever!!!! I have mine in oil not mato sause, it keeps my coat all nice and shiny. The best way to eat sardines is this
1 lick all the oil that you can get at easily
2 eat the sardines
3 finish off any oil that's been hiding
4 chase your bowl allround the room while licking every single little teeny weeny bit of oil off.
5 go back later and check theres nothing left.
:thumbup::drool:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Hiya gang. What a flippin day I've had. Well it wasn't that bad really, it would have been quite good if it hadn't rained.
> I can't believe some of you guys have never had sardines.They are the most yummy scrummy food ever!!!! I have mine in oil not mato sause, it keeps my coat all nice and shiny. The best way to eat sardines is this
> 1 lick all the oil that you can get at easily
> 2 eat the sardines
> ...


Hi Jet buddy


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi guys I don't think I've been on all weekend . Mum's been very busy and so I've not been able to get on. Had a fun weekend though got the skateboard so we're going to try that today can't wait :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Right, that's it, I'm going to get my mum to get me some nardines TODAY. Buster :lol: That's amazing buddy *shakes head in wonder* I can't wait to see you on it :w00t:


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nardines are disgusting I spat them out when mum tried to give me them. I don't know if mum knows how to teach me it lol


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

I'm really picky with my food but I'm going to give it a go, just 'cause Kenzie likes them :001_wub: 

I'm sure you'll be able to work it out on your own Buster, just make sure your mum thinks it's her teaching you. That's what I do; you've got to make them feel useful


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes got to make the hoomans think they're the ones training us. Mum even found this website written by a guinea pig that tells you how to clicker train your hooman. Any idea what a guinea pig is?  I've met a pig and it was a big pink and black thing but this was different


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

It's not very often I know something you don't  They're really strange little things but they're friendly, they make a strange noise though, it's almost as high pitched as me :scared: 

They're like amsters, but giant 


xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Buster on a skatebord???? Wow!!! :w00t:

I think you'll like the nardines Bumble 

I was just doing zoomies with my babbley ball in my mouth


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Giant hamsters . So they make a noise like hoomans do when they're excited?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Giant amsters??? That sounds a bit scary :blink:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Buster on a skatebord???? Wow!!! :w00t:
> 
> I think you'll like the nardines Bumble
> 
> I was just doing zoomies with my babbley ball in my mouth


I have to learn to ride it first still not entirely sure what riding it means . Nardines are icky


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Mum sent Jet his babababababable ball today so he'll be able to play soon too 

Ride is when you get on things and they move for you, my mum does it with horses.

That black cat came back in :yikes: 

It's bedience tonight *humph*

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh but how do I get it to move? Mum says the hoomans use one paw but I need all four paws to balance :blink:

If anyone wants to know how to clickertrain their hoomans
Clicker Training With Vicky

Mum said your mum was asking about it earlier Bumby so I'd be reading up on it if I was you. Got to learn how to train her effectively they're great pets but so high maintenance and hard to train


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

That gine pig looked strange :blink: 

Don't fall off your skatebord Buster!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The guinea pig has almost as much fur as Bumby. I won't it's really close to the ground anyway so I don't think I'd hurt myself


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im all cosy today. love a cuddlewith my mum


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Buster :blush: that's really kind of you. That IS a strange gini pig and we're sort of the same size, maybe we're related 

I hadn't thought about you needing a paw to push with Buster, hm, that's really confusing :blink:


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe I can talk mum into pushing it for me. I'm sure I can just have to give her the big sad eyes. You'll like clicker training your mum it's a lot of fun.

Silly hooman in the computer saying if dogs only had opposable thumbs we would rule the world. I'm not sure what opposable thumbs are but doesn't she know we already do?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Maybe I can talk mum into pushing it for me. I'm sure I can just have to give her the big sad eyes. You'll like clicker training your mum it's a lot of fun.
> 
> Silly hooman in the computer saying if dogs only had opposable thumbs we would rule the world. I'm not sure what opposable thumbs are but doesn't she know we already do?


I think it means we'd be able to do things like type and open doors :frown2: hoomans can be so naive bless them

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But some dogs can open doors and type we can type I'm just too little to reach the door handles . If Leo can work out clicker training Bumby I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Do you think my mum could borrow you all for a bit, she's cold and I only cover a little bit of her 


xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

I'll only cover a little bit of her too but I'm quite fluffy, but not as fluffy as you


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sure always happy to give cuddles


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

That's okay, she's only 5.2ft so between us we should manage it :yesnod:

xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

me too! i will help!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Mum has been out so not been able to get on here. Her carer works with her monday tuesday and one other day usually friday but this week will be sunday as she is at that ghost place again.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Hi buddies I'm back.

They had 'house games' here so mum took me out to watch the tenis. It was fun but they didn't let me play, and mum made me wear a silly purpil nandana  Mum kept laughing at me because I kept turning my head to watch the ball 

Now I've got a lovely banananana kong


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

I got tooked to pets at home :w00t:

A bunny made her eyes leak, she said it was a very old bunny and it's owners had moved house and so they had left him there 
I wanted him to come home with us but mum read his little sign and it said he just wants a quiet life now.

She says thanks for the cuddles, she can't work out how you all knew she was cold 

She's got a clicker :blink:

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Oooooo clickers are fun Bumbly! You get treats when they click! :w00t:

Mum says she wishes she had a bunny, but she can't because the bunny can't come in the big metal bird with us. She had bunnies when she was a puppy. 

But she says she really really wants a kitten :blink: I dunno why because she's got my cat-sister already :glare:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Bunnys are fun, as long as they don't get your nose like Leo did to poor Buster :frown2:

Jets bababababababable ball is making noises in the envhalope :blink:

I love my cats, they play chase 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Hi buddies.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Hi Diesel buddy


xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hi everybody, my mum is so silly she really is  hoomans :blink:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

All hoomans are silly  What did your mum do this time?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Kenzie :w00t: guess what 

I've got the same clickerer as you  :001_wub:


xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

she made me wait in all day for a parcel from amazon  she ordered a bird or wild creature or sumat?! 

anyway silly mum was too stupid to realise that they put it in a box with the other stuff she bought so we waited all day for nowt!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Really Bumby? It's a really good clicker, I think you're going to like it 

Guess what I heard??? Your mum is going to get you some SQUEEZY CHEESE!!!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

That's a bit silly of your mum 

Was the present for you???


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

:w00t: cheese can squeeze?! 

Like the one in your video?! 

This is the best day of my life :w00t:

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Yup, squeezy cheesey is the best thing in the WHOLE world. Mum even gets me the one with hamm in it  I don't get it very much though, only when I run super-fast back to mum when she calls me.

Boy oh boy you're going to love the clickerer and the squeezy cheesey!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

How can ham be squeezy? :scared:

Sorry, I thought I'd replied to you already Kenzie :blush:

Where's Jet 


xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Willow, hiya, I've missed you.:001_wub::001_wub:
Oooo Bumby I'm so xcited abou getting a bababal ball. I'be never had a prezzie in the post just for me. You're mum's lovely, getting me a prezzie. I'll join in the big cuddle to get her all nice and warm.
I've had the squeezy cheezy with prawns in. Yummy!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

You'll know it's for you Jet :scared: It's the mooing one :scared:

Mum said it only started when she gave it to the postman lady. 

Mum's going to try and get me the ham cheese because Kenzie has it 

Where've you been Jet? Buster's got a skateboard :w00t:

xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

it was sumfink for her course so i dont think it will be for me sadly


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Do you think it'll scare the postman
We went out for a long play on the fields and got home just before it started raining. Then the funder started and I think I must be lergic to it. Coz I'm not a scardy dog, I a big brave guard dog ( ok maybe not big) (ok then I'm small!!) But every time it funders I get ill, and start to shake and don't feel good. Mum looks after me though and I'm ok when it goes away.
I'm going to see if mum will get me the squeezy cheezy with ham, it sounds nice!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

*Bumble doing Bedience*

Bumble's the best behaved dog around,
He can sit and stay and lie down on the ground.
He will come and leave and go to his bed,
And he always waits for his food when he's fed.
Bumble always does what he's told, 
And soon he'll have Good Citizen (Gold)
He does his best, he never gives up,
Bumble really is the most perfect pup!

*Kenzie xxx*

I'm sorry Bumby but even poems about bedience are boring :Yawn:​


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

I won gility. That will teach the hooman that was on this thread to mess with us won't it buddies.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

*Bedience Tonight*

I always try, I really do! Nothing I've told you isn't true!
I blame the sun, or maybe spring fever
But tonight I felt like a bit of a diva.
I didn't want to sit, heal or stay, all I wanted was to play
So what if now I'm up to gold?! I don't ALWAYS want to do what I'm told
I couldn't take my eyes off the gility stuff
Though I knew it would put my mum in a terrible huff
I considered, I really thought and thought
And what I decided was I was already taught
So I didn't want to sit still listening I already knew what I'd be missing
I waited in a stay whilst they opened the door, then WOOSH!
That was it! I was up off the floor!
I ran out of the door, but I didn't run away, I ran over to where I wanted to play
I started off at number one and I was right! It was much more fun
I went round the all set (if they'd have thought on they could have all taken bets)
I did the gility, I just couldn't help it but I did it real good and in the right order, mum pretended to be cross, she didn't really mind
But I did, I went quick, and no-one even timed

xxxx​


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry guys I must have fallen asleep did I miss something? Bedience is soo boring gility is so much better. Squeezy cheese is awesome and so yummy. Good luck training your mum Bumby


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Sorry guys I must have fallen asleep did I miss something? Bedience is soo boring gility is so much better. Squeezy cheese is awesome and so yummy. Good luck training your mum Bumby


Buster there was a hooman on this thread earlier.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A hooman trying to cause trouble?  That's not allowed on our thread


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> A hooman trying to cause trouble?  That's not allowed on our thread


One of the mods on here must have grabbed it.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

There WAS a hooman! Me and Kenzie saw'd them too :scared:

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Silly hooman this is a dog thread . At least the mods got rid of them


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> There WAS a hooman! Me and Kenzie saw'd them too :scared:
> 
> xxxx


I saw the hooman too.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

I think we all actually hid 

Have you had a go on your skate board yet Buster? 

Mum was telling the bedience people and they thought it sounded loads of fun :w00t:

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Hoomans trying to spoil our fun 

I saw you had fun at bedience Bumby


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Silly hooman this is a dog thread . At least the mods got rid of them


Think a mod grabbed them I can find what they posted.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not yet mum was asleep and so was I . Going to try tomorrow


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Hoomans trying to spoil our fun
> 
> I saw you had fun at bedience Bumby


I know bad hoomans. The hooman came on the wrong thread.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

I DID have fun Kenzie :w00t: I bet my mum tells your mum all sorts of things about me but they're not true. Nope, not one bit. I wasn't being norty, I just wanted to practice the gility.

Me and my mum do that all the time Buster  It's a good job you didn't fall asleep ON the skateboard :yikes:

Where's Jet?

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes but Bumby you're meant to do gility when it's gility time and bedience when it's bedience time. The hoomans get rather cross when you don't


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Mum's making me go to bed now guys, coz SHE has to get up early. I get to stay in bed so I don't know why I have to go to bed now 

Night buds, night Bumble :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodnight Kenzie silly mum making you go to bed just because she has to get up


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Mum's making me go to bed now guys, coz SHE has to get up early. I get to stay in bed so I don't know why I have to go to bed now
> 
> Night buds, night Bumble :001_wub:


Night Kenzie I will do hooman patrol looking out for more hoomans.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm here Bumby. Mums been on the phone for aaaggggeeeessss and she's had her feet up on the little table next to the pooter so I couldn't get on.She does talk a lot:w00t:
Aww has Willow gone. I don't think she likes me any more:crying:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Night Kenzie :001_wub: 

I'd stay in bed with you  

Jet, buddy! I'll get my mum to pm you :w00t:

xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> I'm here Bumby. Mums been on the phone for aaaggggeeeessss and she's had her feet up on the little table next to the pooter so I couldn't get on.She does talk a lot:w00t:
> Aww has Willow gone. I don't think she likes me any more:crying:


awwwww i DO love you jet!!

my mum wont let me close top the pooter cos she is playing on the wee. i thin she wants to be thin & pretty


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Awww fank ooo Willow:blushing: That's made me so happy I could singSinging: I loves you too:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww yay! jet loves meeee!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

I TOLDED you bofe that you loved each other 

It's okay 

We just need these *hands out raggers*

Now! BITE! BITE! BITE!

I fink you and Willow have lots in common, Jet 


xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i already did bited & got told off & stuff. was mums arm i bited


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sure you didn't mean to bited your mum. I bited flossie,she's my honky fesant, when I bited her she makes a funny noise.
It's nice having a very speshul girlfriend like you Willow. You're real pretty


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Should I step out  Me and Kenzie had this the n'other night and someone jumped in 

I fink I will

Night buddies :Yawn: I hope you two get lots of time to yourselves tonight

Mum will probably come back on other threads and if she's up reallllllly late i'll come back to you Jet, buddy

Other wise :Yawn:

xxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> I'm sure you didn't mean to bited your mum. I bited flossie,she's my honky fesant, when I bited her she makes a funny noise.
> It's nice having a very speshul girlfriend like you Willow. You're real pretty


awww fank oo jet! you are too 

i want a honky fesant too! mum got me a honky duck. i bited her cos of this stupid wee thing she waved a white thing around in the air and i wanted i so i jumped and jumoed lots for it but i didnt get it. she acceidentally swung it and hit my face with it  hurted me so i bitted her

but she says its bedtime now and i want to be allowed in bed still so i buest go, she looks grumpy! night jet see you tomorrow xxxx

night bumby xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night then Willow, have nice dreams.
I'm going to dream of you and me and Bumby and Kenzie playing chase and sharing treats. May be one day we can do it for real xxxxxxxxx

Night Bumby,see you tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

:Yawn: afternoon buddies, we've just been for a hugeeee walk and then the sky leaked :frown2: I feel all frizzy 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Afternoon guys mum's finally home it feels like forever when she goes away . But I was out with the dog walker person playing with a boxer and a border collie they got tired before me mum says that isn't possible lol. I met a dog like you Bumby but it was bigger like a lot bigger and white but it looked like you a sammie or something.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

BUDDIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kenzie sent me presents :w00t: :w00t:

It's got a ball and I never like to play with balls but I saw this ball and picked it up and ran and ran and ran and ran and then there's a friz-b and I've played with that and *hyperventilates*

Woo, sorry buddys, it was just really citing 

Oh and I got the squeezy cheese with ham and it was gorgeous, BUT

nardines :drool: :drool: nom nom nom


xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You sound excited lol. Those sound like a lot of fun but nardines are icky.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

I AM cited :w00t: *spins round and round*

She wroted me a poem with her own paws and everything :001_wub:

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I can just imagine this little ball of fluff bouncing around lol. That's so sweet about the poem


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

She stucked it on some treats :w00t:

Can I have your nardines if you don't want them please Buster 

Mum says there's lots of dogs a bit like me but I'm the smallest that we come 


xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

I'm glad you liked your presents Bumby!!! And the ball even SQUEAKS!!! :w00t:

You're funny when you're cited :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You can have them they're icky.

The dog was huge and so fluffy even more than you are I didn't think that was possible lol.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

It does squeak :w00t: and it's soooooo bouncy! boing boing boing boing boing weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee *chases*

And the friz-b flys :scared: but it's okay; I caught it when it came down. 

It's even better than the bababababable ball :w00t: 

I've run up and down the wholeee of granddads flat at least 8 times with the boing ball now  

I think the nardines have given me super powers :crazy: 


xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you know what? Mum took the computer off me but it was to order me a babble ball . Should be here in a few days


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

That's BRILLIANT Buster  then we just need Willow to get one and Woody's mum to put new batrees in his and we'll all have one 


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll not remind her that she swore not to get me another toy that made noise after what she did to poor mr Duckie . I can't wait until it gets here maybe I'll let Leo play with it a bit too


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Is it the smooooove one or the one like Kenzies?


:yikes: the black cat is back :yikes:

xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

I like doing zoomies with my babbley ball. But mum takes it off me at night because it makes too much noise. But she makes just as much noise when she takes it away


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

This one
Animal Babble Ball Dog Toy by Pet Qwerks | Pets at Home


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

I can't pick my bababababable ball up  it's too big for me. Jet was just saying to me the other night maybe I could find a smaller ball and then I'd like them and then you went and found one for me :001_wub: 

xxxx

That's the one me and Jet have got :w00t: I think Kenzies might have been better for me because I could have picked it up with the little ridges.

But I don't care now I've got my boing ball :w00t:

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum says we might be moving to England is that where you guys live? Means I might have to go on one of those metal bird things sooner and Leo too


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Oooo thats the smoove one like Bumble has. Mine is all bumpy but I think they make the same noises.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

No Buster, I live in Nucastle :yesnod:

Kenzie is going :crying: :crying:


xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

My babble ball is really small Bumble, it's smaller than the boing ball


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Is Nucastle in England? Mum says we might be moving across the sea thing and she said that was why I couldn't go on the camping trip because the metal bird things wouldn't let me on. Must be different metal bird things.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Yeah I live in England now Busty but I'm leaving when it gets snowy again and going to Noozelind. Mum calls it home but I don't understand because I thought this was home  It's where my cat-sister lives.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Is it Kenzie? Do you know where your mum got yours from? I chase mine round with my paws, silly mummy got me a huge one 

I think maybe it IS in engaland Buster but I'm not too good with geogramaphy :blush: 

There'll always be a home for you here with me Kenzie 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not good at geogramaphy either. We have to go to another country to get the metal bird thing :blink:. How does that work I'm so confused. I've apparently been to that country too


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Mum got mine from petplannit. It came with my food!!!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

:blink: that IS confoosing, Buster.


How big are your paws buddies? If mum puts her fumb on my paw then her fumb is bigger 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know I'm so confused . How can Leo go on as well? My paws are only little not that small though


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Back! I went for a quick run on the field with my boing ball 

Mum forgot her phone or she'd have videod me

:Yawn: What's everyone up to?

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

I'm really glad you like your ball Bumble.

Mum's given me a kong with that samin mouse stuff frozen in it. It's possibly my favourite food in the whole world. MAYBE even nicer than nardines!!!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Mum says I can have the rest of the nardines for my tea :drool: 

Mum tried to order me the salmin mousse but she said her card bounced  It doesn't look bouncy 

I love my boing ball Kenzie  I'm carrying it everywhere for never and never and never 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Where's Jet? Where's Kenzie? WHERE'S EVERYBODY GONE :crying:

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hehe, I told you, nardines is good. I'm going to get some tonight too coz I've been good today.
What's a boing ball, Bumby?
I'm glad the funder's gone, I hope it doesn't come back.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

:w00t: there you are Jet!

Kenzie got me my boing ball :w00t:

It's amazing  and it squeaks  it's even better than crinkly octopus 

Mums trying to do some of those videos but she says they wont upload 

I loved my nardines :drool: and the squeezy cheezy is coming to gility tonight :w00t:

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Sorry Bumbly, I'm here  I got disracted.

Do you have gility tonight?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Mum had two close shaves today first one on a two wheeler thing second with an automatic door thing.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

It's okay Kenzie  

Yeah it's gility tonight, though I suppose it was last night too in the end 

I think your babababable ball might come tomorrow Jet 

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

(runs round the room wagging tail) Oooooo I'm so xcited, I can't wait. It sounds like so much fun.
I'm getting extra nardines for being so good today. I'd do annnnything for nardines. I love the oil too it's just all so yummy.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Busters getting one too  then we'll all have one once Woody's gets new batrees and willow gets one  

I'm tired now :Yawn: 

My nardines were in oil too :drool: mum says I can have them once a week from now on 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Hmm maybe I need to try the nardines in oil, mine were in mato saus. Mum also got my something called lilchids for me but her tin openey-thingy broke and she can't get into them


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've seen ilchids they're just like bigger nardines. But mum wouldn't give me any cos she's not sure if dogs can have the mato saus. Is the mato saus nice Kenzie? I think I might like to try it.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Yup the mato saus is yummy Jet, I always lick it all up


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

I'm doing frisbee competition tonight need a bit more practice for guilty not ready for the bedience one yet.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Mum did me with my ball :w00t:

YouTube - 009.3GP

YouTube - 008.3GP

YouTube - 007.3GP

xxxx


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Pals

I'm ack - I've had a few busy days, catching up with all my non-pooter friends and then my mums been hogging the pooter - she won't get me one for just myself .

Anyways I love ilchards as well :001_tongue:- I get a fish dinner every few days, I think it has odd in it as well and it's scrummie - haven't had nardines or that squeezy cheezy you all like - but will ask my mum for some.

my favourite is peanut butter, yogart, sometimes my mum mixes them together in my Kong and makes an ice-cream for my bed-time treat - I'm getting one tonite, I saw her makin it. :001_tt2:

I also luv carots, red pepers and eggs.... there are other things I really like but my mum won't let me have them 

Today I had spechel treats in my "goodie ball" - which I get when my mum me alone for a while - 2day she said she went to see a man about her teeth, I keep tellin her she needs to eat more raw carots and raw bones.... 

mum hasn't been able to get the battries for my babbbleball - says they are not in supermarkets and has to go to a spechel shop for them, so I'm still waiting for it to be working agin.

wots a boing ball? I got lots of differnt balls, but not sure bout boing ball, my mum doesn't no either

Bumpy I hope you had fun at gility - your mum has not yet put up videeos. I might go to gility on Fursday morning but I will not be able to do any of the jumps, just tunnel, frame, walker and weeeeeeeeve - better than nothing I pose.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Hi Woody :w00t:

I've got the videos up of me with my boing ball 

I've not had ilchards but I love carrats :drool:

My mum has a metal thing in her tongue :scared: Why would anyone have that :blink: 

I'd love you to be able to go to gility again!! Mum said I'd be tired after the gility but I'm not :w00t: I never am :crazy:

xxxx


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Hi Woody :w00t:
> 
> I've got the videos up of me with my boing ball
> 
> ...


ask your mum to show me the videos of boing ball - can she put it on the pooter?

don't know about metal thingys in tongues - don't think my mum has one, have to check - it's doesn't sound right to me 

The only time I'm tired after gility is when it is hot - I hate to get too hot, but my mum loves it hot - a few months ago she shutted the door every night and even made fire.... I was sweatin...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

She's put them up buddy :w00t: they're at the end of the 2 bumble videos thread or just on the last page on here :w00t:

My mum likes it hot too : she's even got slippers that she puts in the micromawave 

Do you think I'd like peanut butter

xxxx


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> She's put them up buddy :w00t: they're at the end of the 2 bumble videos thread or just on the last page on here :w00t:
> 
> My mum likes it hot too : she's even got slippers that she puts in the micromawave
> 
> ...


Great videos of you... I'm going to show my Mum them. I think that is wot she calls Eekk ball. I think you're really cute :001_wub: !!! but I know you're taken 

I'm going to look more on that You Tube and see if your mum put some up of u doin gility

Slippers in the micromawave, your mum is wierd... don't tell her tho

I think that you wuld luv p-nut butter, all the doggies I know like it - you can try just a little lick and see.. (ask your mum to get the smooth one).


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Didn't win the frisbee competition.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

danielled said:


> Didn't win the frisbee competition.


ahhh nevermind.... next time !

I love frizbees - where do you competition? My mum and her friend play "doggie" in the middle with the frizbee


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

I'll ask her to get me the smoooooove one tomorrow. Is it very sweet? I'm not keen on sweet stuff, apart from Kenzie :001_wub:

It was Kenzie that got me the boing ball :w00t: My mum is very strange - she walks on just two paws for a start 

xxxx


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I'll ask her to get me the smoooooove one tomorrow. Is it very sweet? I'm not keen on sweet stuff, apart from Kenzie :001_wub:
> 
> It was Kenzie that got me the boing ball :w00t: My mum is very strange - she walks on just two paws for a start
> 
> xxxx


its not sweet at all... try it and let me know wot you fink

My mum usually only walks on 2 paws, but occasionally I seen her on all four, she looks very funnie when she does that....


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

I will do Woody buddy 


:Yawn:

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

woody10 said:


> ahhh nevermind.... next time !
> 
> I love frizbees - where do you competition? My mum and her friend play "doggie" in the middle with the frizbee


I do them in mums nintendo dsi.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, did someone menshun peanut butter. I just looooooove peanut butter (not as much as I love Willow though:001_wub:.
Mums having a silly day today, she just keep laffing all the time. I think it's coz she's getting all the letters muddled up on the pooter and the words are coming out all funny.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awwww yay jet!!!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Hoomans aren't very much good at anything apart from hugging. I'm going to try some peanut butter tomorrow. It can't be better than those nardines though 

I loved gility tonight, it was even more fun than usual. It's been a good day to be a small dog all round :yesnod:

How's you Jet? Did you get your nardines?

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Willow (tail wags madly) Hiya. How are you, have you had a good day with lots of advenshures. I do miss you xxxxxxx
Yep, I had my nardines. Ooooo they are just the yummyestist. Do you chase your bowl around too Bumby to get that last teeny bit of oil?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Willow (tail wags madly) Hiya. How are you, have you had a good day with lots of advenshures. I do miss you xxxxxxx
> Yep, I had my nardines. Ooooo they are just the yummyestist. Do you chase your bowl around too Bumby to get that last teeny bit of oil?


waggy back!!

im ok. busy day, mum has the pooter allllll the time though lately :

but im tired, bed time for me so im told!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

:blush: mum says I'm daft when I eat but it has to be done properly! One piece at a time, slowly does it. It's the one thing I don't rush at. The oil was allll on my biscuits but I was full after one nardine so I left them 

It's taken me allllllll day to eat the tin 

Hi Willow :w00t: 

xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You off to bed then Willow? I dreamed of you last night. We we're sharing a tin of narines and I let you have the last one and you licked my nose.:001_wub::001_wub:
Night then have good dreams xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I eat my food slowly too. I'm too lazy to stand up while eating so I lie down. I look like I'm going to sleep and eat food from the bowl. :blushing:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

:lol: That's funny Dave  

I'm even active when I eat which is why it takes me sooo long : I pick one piece up, walk to the other side of the room, put it down, pick it up, eat it and repeat 

What sort of things do you like to do Dave? Do you like balls? 

xxxxx


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

My hooman is Dave, I'm Kenya. 

My hooman told me I'm being put up for adoption at the shelter but I don't believe him.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

:yikes: Sorry Kenya buddy :blush:

Mum wont tell me what the shelter is but I know my kitten friends came from there  I'm not allowed to go near the shelter, she says it's not for me to know about  I know it's where the sad animals live though, my kittens told me.

What sort of things do you like to do kenya? Do you do gility or bedience? Do you like to play running round or are you more relaxed?

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi gang, just come to say night. Mums decided we're getting an early one. Mind you I am:Yawn:tired enuff. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

:Yawn: I think we're off now too :Yawn:

Night buddys, night Kenz :001_wub:


xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Morning buddies. I haven't seen anymore hoomans on this thread since the other day which is good.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Morning everyone :Yawn:. Mum's off to work I'm thinking about just going back to bed I'm so tired


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Morning everyone :Yawn:. Mum's off to work I'm thinking about just going back to bed I'm so tired


Hi Buster buddy think I'm doing a gility trial today.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck hope you win


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Good luck hope you win


Thanks I like gility mum wants me to do the bedience one yawn.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bedience is so boring. Agility you get to jump over things and run through tunnels and you get treats for it so much better than having to walk to heel


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

morning all - 

just thought I'd jump on the pooter whilst my mum is getting ready to take me for a walk with my best mate Merlin, always good fun.

Hope you all have a great day enjoying your skateboards, gility, frizbees, boing balls, babbbleballs

My mums teaching me to play football, I do it with my nose - it's real fun, hopefully we will play more of it again today. 

chat later.......


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

woody10 said:


> morning all -
> 
> just thought I'd jump on the pooter whilst my mum is getting ready to take me for a walk with my best mate Merlin, always good fun.
> 
> ...


How is your paw Woody buddy.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

woody10 said:


> morning all -
> 
> just thought I'd jump on the pooter whilst my mum is getting ready to take me for a walk with my best mate Merlin, always good fun.
> 
> ...


Have fun on your walk is your paw better now?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Morning everyone, morning Bumble :001_wub:

Mum's running around as if she's doing a gility course this morning. She's going to leave me :crying: for a few days while she goes on holday tomorrow. But I get to stay with mum's friend and that's always fun


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Have yo uguys seen mums post count.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks for your concerns guys - 

my paw is soooooooo much better - the strings things they put in should drop out soon, they are hanging there and it's go tempting to give them a tug, but my Mum stops me.

Merlin likes to play hard, so I have to keep telling him to be a little gentle with me, a few more days and all will be back to normal. 

Hopefully back to full gility in a cuple of weeks but morrow Mum said we can go and I can do everything except the jumps. So eggcited.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

danielled said:


> Have yo uguys seen mums post count.


your mum must be on pooter all the time !!! My mums count is still so low - but I'm helping her get it up.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

woody10 said:


> your mum must be on pooter all the time !!! My mums count is still so low - but I'm helping her get it up.


When she is home she is never off here.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Kenzie :crying: are you leaving me for a couple of days? :crying:

Glad your paw is feeling better woody buddy

Morning all

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Yeah I am :crying: Until Sunday nite :crying:

Mum's going to kopinagen or somewhere  and I don't think I'll be able to get on my auntie's pooter


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

This is awful news :crying: *tail down* 

Will you forget me :crying:


xxxx


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> This is awful news :crying: *tail down*
> 
> Will you forget me :crying:
> 
> xxxx


Aww Bumpy don't worry - I'll keep you company whilst Kenzie's can't get to the pooter

that's if Kenzie doesn't mind ?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buddies something horrible was done to me . Auntie Anna took me out in the car I was so excited car trip with one of my favourite hoomans . But she took me to the groomers  and I'm missing a lot of my fur they cut it off me. I'm not happy I wasn't asked did I want to go to the mean people.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

I'll miss you so much Bumbly! I couldn't ever forget you 

And you'll have Woody and Buster and Jet and Willow and Kenya to talk to you so you won't even notice I'm gone


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

I will, I will, I will :crying: I wont even spin until you get home :nonod:

I love the groomers Buster!!

Thanks Woody  

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We'll talk to you Bumby hopefully you won't miss Kenzie too well.

The groomers are evil  I like my fur the way it was


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

*thinks* You can have some of mine Buster, I've got lots to spare 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Aww thanks Bumby I don't think it would match my coat though. Mum says I've gone blonde


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Mum says I'm try coloura sable  I know it means I've got black AND blonde in your fur so we might match :w00t:

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So do I but I don't think I'm the same colour as you I'm brindle or something like that. But mum said that I'm almost completely blonde


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

I'm white


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Buddies something horrible was done to me . Auntie Anna took me out in the car I was so excited car trip with one of my favourite hoomans . But she took me to the groomers  and I'm missing a lot of my fur they cut it off me. I'm not happy I wasn't asked did I want to go to the mean people.


OMG (that's a hooman term) Buster  - how awful. I only ever once went to the groomers when I was a pup and my mum told them not to cut any of my fur - but they did and made my tail all poncie - it's grown out now. I hate having a bath done by my Mum, let alone another hooman.

Kenzie have a great holiday at your mum's friends house... don't worry, I'll keep Bumpy company.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

My chest and belly are white mum keeps saying she's going to write rub here on it lol. The rest of me is normally stripey

They gave me a bath too Woody but I managed to soak them. They also were squeezing something in my back end anal something made a horrible smell I was so embarrassed


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Silly Buster! A brindle is what a horse wears!

Kenzie, you're the whitestest thing I've ever seen :001_wub:

Mum's going to that gym thing again in a bit but she keeps saying she can't be bothered. Why is she going then? Why doesn't she just go round the gility? 

I'm sorry your tail got messed with Woody 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Mum can't find my lead :crying:

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Have you found it yet Bumble? You can borrow one of mine if I can get it in the pooter.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

No :frown2: It's got to be here because I came in with it on. I've told her so many times to put it on the table by the door : 

Could I borrow yours please Kenzie, or an narness

xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

yesterday my mum lost myu collar :yikes: she was all worried but she had to take me out without it


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor Bumby how did she loose your lead?

No I am brindle it means stripey so I'm dark brown with yellow stripes most of the time


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

I think yours would be like a hammock to me, Willow 


Buster :w00t: You're a tiger :w00t: 
I'm not sure where it is. I wonder if she left it in granddads car 

xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, Hi Willow:001_wub:
No one needs to cut my fur off coz it's very short. It must be strange to have lots of fur one minit then it's gone the next.
My babababall came this morning, Bumby can you give your mum an extra speshul lick from me to say fank oo. It's so strange hehe, how do they get all the differant aminals in it. It goes off sometimes when no one's touching it, which is so much fun coz it makes us both jump and makes mum laugh.
Did your mum find your collar Willow?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

:w00t: I'm so glad it came Jet :w00t: I can't work out how they got all those critters in there :frown2: It's crazy 

How's your day been? I never get clipped, I just get brusheded 

I've been extra super licky today anyway, mum keeps asking me why but I just felt like it *shrug*

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I think yours would be like a hammock to me, Willow
> 
> Buster :w00t: You're a tiger :w00t:
> I'm not sure where it is. I wonder if she left it in granddads car
> ...


Are tigers those big stripey cats? Not sure if it's a good thing being called one lol. I'm not so stripey now got big blonde patches lol


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

I know thems what my mum studies :w00t: so they MUST be fun! 

How's your day been Buster? I'm tired now :Yawn: it's been a bit too hot for me today.

xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah jet she did find it for me at last! we had a long day today. had to go with mum to take her hooman mum to a hospital a long way away & we were there for ages. im tired so i sleepy in my bed by the radiator while she talks to a boy on the pooter


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I get those super licky days too, no reason, just want to lick and lick. mum calls it kisses and she says that doggie kisses are the bestest ever.
Mum luvs tigers, she's even got a picshur of one on her wall, she call them magnifisent creshures.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

My mum says that too!! They MUST be the bestest then :w00t:

I think Buster is a dog or he wouldn't be here with us but there must be some tiger in him too. Mum says in small dogs then it's in the n'art, so that's where it is Buster :w00t:

xxxx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi everyone!!!

Just posting as mum told me she's been on here seeing if anyone wants to come and play with me  i have such a nice mum  also she said your mum smelled Bumble(but i'm sure it was a joke....she said it about Kilos mum too but she's good friends with her, something about having a meet up without her?). I'm very excited, theres all different sizes wanting to come, including something called a whip pet? i hope thats a kind of dog :001_smile:

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There's no tiger in me  I'm 100% doggie. My day's been good apart from those evil groomers got to play with my new boxer friends they never stop bouncing :blink:. They're a lot of fun to play with though.

I love giving mum kisses although she doesn't really like it when I stick my nose in her ear or the back of her neck when she's asleep


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

What on earth are the bananas about on here.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have no idea Diesel. Bananas are those icky yellow things right? Why would the hoomans be obsessed with them  they're so silly.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well gang I'm off in a bit. Mum's got a pointment in the morning so she's got to be up real early.
Night Willow,:001_wub:have nice dreams xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

night jet! please tell my mum to go to sleep. we were cuddled up, i needed a wee at 2am, she got up took me out and just as we got back into bed her fone started making noises and its still beeping away even now  tell her shhh i need some beauy sleep here!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Morning buddies.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Morning Willow.:001_wub: Hope you got back to sleep. I don't like it when the fone goes off and wakes us up either. You don't need booty sleep, coz your already bootiful.xxx 
Mum's got a pointment this morning, so we're up earlier than usual. I'm just going back to sleep when she goes, coz I'll have the lovel big sofa all for me and I can stretch out as much as I can. She always brings me something nice when she goes out,coz she doesn't like to leave me.
I'll talk later coz she always puts the pooter away when she goes, bye for now xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww jet i hope your mum is ok. how lovely that she will bring a gift back though. you fink so? fank ooooo :011_wub: 

she wasnt talking but there were ltos of buzzes all the time  i got to sleep at after 5am  what time does she call that?!!?!?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Morning buddies, I think my mum smells too Tummel :yesnod: How are you buddy?

How's everyone?
I'm sad because Kenzie has gone :crying: :crying:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

hi everyone hope you all ok, sorry i havent been on here for a while mum keeps hogging the laptop to go on the cat forums  mum says we are getting a new feline brother soon  Iv not had a walk for nearly two days now  mum has hurt her neck and shoulder  my nanny is going to take me over the park with my friend kisha later so im looking forward to that


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everyone. Mum's home so we're going to try the skateboard . I got so confused earlier there was a woman on tv and she was telling this dog to touch I kept trying to do it as well.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiya, mums back and she brought me a yummy pigs ear. She wasn't gone long so I just had a big stretchy sleep on the sofa.
Why are you sad Bumby, where's Kenzie gone. Has she gone on holidays?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Don't hoomans say weird things. Mum just told me to tred carefully on here.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

me & bramble made frieds with a moo cow & a sheeps today!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

She's gone on hodilay until Sunday night :crying: 

Buster :lol: I can't wait to see you on the skateboard :w00t:

Welcome back Marley buddy  We've missed you. I'm sorry about your mum  did you get to the park?

Look what my mums had done today :frown2: She's so stupid, her name isn't Bumble :


xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is that a real tatatataooo Bumble. Wow that must have hurt, she must love you lots. Kenzie will be back soon so don't be sad.
Is your mum going to put some vidyos up with you and your skateboard, it sounds like so much fun.
Hi Willow, I've only seen sheep and cows on the telly box, but there are some in my bababall I think.
I hope your mum gets better soon Marley:001_smile:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

I just miss her fur :weep:

I think it's real, it didn't come off when I licked it. It's nardine day tomorrow :wong:

I want to see Buster on the skateboard :w00t:

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I can erm stand on it that's about it lol. Mum's going to see if she can get pictures wants to show off my new look anyway.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello all my pooter buddies...

sounds like u'rall havin fun with babbleeballs, skateboards, nardines n all. 

Guess what - today I finally went back to gility :thumbup:, even did a few jumps and my paw was fine - I told my mum it would be. I had such fun

Bumpy - one day gone - only 3 more to go till Kenzie gets back, he'll be back before you know it  . Your Mum really loves you getting one of those - my mum's got one and she says it hurt a little !!! Is it real !!

I don't know some of your names but its great to see more of you using the pooter and hear what you've been up to. 

None of you are hoomans - RU? 

Sheeps and me just don't get along, even thou they call me a sheepdog, - but I like moooooo-cows, there's some in the field near me and my mum takes me to say hi to them.

Me mum's nagging me as she wants to use to pooter, so better be off for now - she's promised me another go later...


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

That's more than I've ever done buddy! Maybe your mum can tell you how to ride the two wheel thing :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not getting on one of those two wheel things they don't look safe . I want my babbleball mum said it will be here soon but I want it now  they sound like so much fun


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

They're loads of fun, Buster :w00t:

Have you seen some hoomans think gility is cruel 


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I saw that silly hoomans it's sooooo much fun. I've never felt demeaned or a circus animal just because I do tricks or agility I love doing tricks


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't do gility, but I want to. How can it be cruel, when dogs like it so much, I think it would be more cruel to stop them doing something they think is such fun.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Woody buddy :w00t: You did gility *spins round in excitement* I'm so glad about your paw.

I'm certainly not hooman, much more sense than that. 

I'm counting down the hours until she comes home :crying: 

She's got my paw prints on her neck too :frown2: she's obsessed. If she thinks I'm getting her hand print shaved in my fur she can think again :blink:


xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm definitely a doggie although Bumby seems to think I'm part evil cat :blink:. Why do hoomans get those picture things drawn on them anyway? Seems kind of silly to me


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

:frown2: No idea Buster buddy, I'd never get one :frown2:

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It is sweet she has your pawprints though shows you have her well trained and she loves you


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> I don't do gility, but I want to. How can it be cruel, when dogs like it so much, I think it would be more cruel to stop them doing something they think is such fun.


Hey Jet, you should definitely do it - it's such gud fun and all different kinds of dogs do it.

I don't understand some hoomans, no way is gility cruel - wot hooman said this? But then some hoomans think it's kind to make their dogs FAT. I sawed some dogs that could hardly walk, i felt really sorry for them, no chance of them running with me....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There are some very fat dogs near me that can barely walk . Then their owners say mum is cruel and never feeds me because I'm not overweight and she says I'm a bit too thin but healthy. Agility is sooo much fun some hoomans are so stupid I bet they still housetrain their dogs and teach them bedience.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Jet hasn't got any gility near him :nonod:

I'd never get fat, I've too much energy :w00t:

xxxxxxx


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm counting down the hours until she comes home :crying:
> 
> xxxxxx


I'm sooooooooooo stoopid - I thought Kenzie was a he and you were a she....

or are you both she's?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

I'm a boy and Kenzie's a girl :001_wub:

A lot of people think I'm a girl  I think it's because I'm so fluffy :blush:


xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I forgot to telled you, mum got some orangy cones so we can do somefink called weaving, and a hoop for me to jump through. We tried weaving in the house, but there's not enuff room, so we're going on the fields with it soon. I can jump through the hoop, that's easy peasy.
Is that anything like gility?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

That's just like gility :w00t: Ohhh you'll have so much fun, Jet 

I'm tired :Yawn:

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm tired too buddies and mum has managed to loose the camera  so I'm off to bed goodnight


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Night Buster buddy! Sleep well xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night Buster, talk tomorrow


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum's going to the hooman vet people on monday . I hope they don' hurt her but she says it's to get the big bandage thing off her foot and then we can go for walks again


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Oh that'll be brilliant :w00t: Are you cited?! xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Definitely  walks just aren't the same without your favourite hooman .

You know the hooman scientist people said that when our hoomans pet us or we cuddle them they release these weird things and it makes them fall in love with us and we get the same thing. So they finally know that we love them. Still not sure who these scientist people are though but mum used to study it


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know what a scientist is, but any dog could have told them that ages ago. The more we love our hoomans the more they love us, and the more they love us the more we love them.
It's not rockit science:001_smile:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know but hoomans seem obsessed with proving everything. Nice to have actual proof of it though.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

I don't like walks without my mum :frown2: I bet your mums missed it too. 

I don't know what a scientist is, but I like them if they say that :w00t:


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The dog walker was fun and she'll still be taking me out if mum's working but it just isn't the same. She can't wait either hopefully I'll still get to play with my new boxer friends though they're so much fun


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

I met a boxer at gility! He said he was a puppy but I don't think he was because he was HOOGE 


Compared to me at least 


xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I know what you mean Buster, its not the same when someone else takes you out. Uncle takes me out sometimes when we go and stay with them, but he walks so fast I have to run to keep up with him, and then go for a lie down after to get my breath back. It is fun, but I couldn't be doing with that every day. Mum and me are pretty laid back on our lead walks, we're never in a hurry.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Boxers are a lot of fun but they're like Bumby they never stop bouncing around lol. They can outrun me but they don't mind wrestling and playing rough with me which is always good.

Mum says we're going to some studio place and getting photos done by a professional photographer of me and her. I don't know what a professional photographer is though but it's just taking photos like she does right?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

My problem is the opposite, granddad is sooo slooowwwww 

But I do love him 

Mum says she might get me a soft toy westie to play with :w00t:
xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum is pretty slow but most of the time we're in the park and I'm not on the lead so that doesn't matter. She lets me run around as long as I come back to her


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

I've had fessional photos :yesnod: They're fun and you get treats :w00t:

I always have to run back to mum every five minutes because she's too slow for me really

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum says the people she works for help the photographer people so she gets to go down and pictures done for free and they would even let her take Leo. But he doesn't do cameras and wouldn't stay still anyway not even for treats


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Wabbits never stay still, I think that's why we get on so well 

I'm going to have to go to bed buddies :Yawn: 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I should be off to bed too mum's going and she'll turn the computer off I haven't worked out how to turn it on yet.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

I have!! There's a blue button on the flap-top and you just walk on the keyboard and stand on it. Hoomans find it really annoying though buddy, so you're best letting your mum do it. 


Where's Jet? 


xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Me too guys, I'm about ready for my bed so goodnight and have nice dreams.Talk tomorrow:Yawn:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

If I stood on the keyboard I'd break it  mum wouldn't be too happy with that either. I'll just let her do it much easier my paws are too big


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Sorry Buster, I always think all dogs are my size  don't told your mum I told you how to turn it off in case she's cross with me :crying:

Night buddies, sweet dreams :Yawn:


xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Morning buddies!! 

Only two more days until Kenzie is home :w00t:


xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Afternoon Bumby. I bet you can't wait until Kenzie is home. I was having a nice nap in the garden and then it starting raining a lot . I got soaked


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

aftnoon Bumpy.... 

whoppee......... countdown to Kenzie's return.

I had a great walk today and now I am off for a bit of sun-bathing.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Mum stopped me posting for a bit due to somebody being back on here under a new name but said person is now gone again so she let me post again.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

danielled said:


> Mum stopped me posting for a bit due to somebody being back on here under a new name but said person is now gone again so she let me post again.


ooooooooh - I'm glad it wasn't me


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

woody10 said:


> ooooooooh - I'm glad it wasn't me


I can understand why she stop me posting so all is well.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

here are some mean hoomans around here don't let them drive you and your mum away Deisel. The mod people will deal with them


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> here are some mean hoomans around here don't let them drive you and your mum away Deisel. The mod people will deal with them


Seems they dealt with this one. Mum said as soon as she told the mod people who they were they got onto them right away.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

It rained on me too  I hate it  

But it's okay, I can cause mischief in here 

xxxxx


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Mornin pals - where you all been lately? it's been very quiet on here for a while, so I guess you've all been having loads of fun, or your mum's put their pooters outa reach.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

woody10 said:


> Mornin pals - where you all been lately? it's been very quiet on here for a while, so I guess you've all been having loads of fun, or your mum's put their pooters outa reach.


I said that to mum she said it's because she was refusing point blank to post.


----------

